# Post your Pelican case setup!



## Tachikoma

Why not post photos of your setup, like the famous old thread on Ar15.com? I'll be waiting :thumbsup:


----------



## QtrHorse

It is not a Pelican but very similar. It is a Military night vision case. I bought five of them from Ebay for $89 shipped.


----------



## zx7dave

Deleted post....added new pic's further down the thread..


----------



## iluvflashlight

did you all cut out the shape frokm the form yourself or what


----------



## QtrHorse

iluvflashlight said:


> did you all cut out the shape frokm the form yourself or what


 
Yes,

I went to the local foam fabricator company and bought a few different thicknesses of foam. I first tried to use a hobby hot knife but that did not work well on the foam. I then used a exacto knife and that worked much better. I traced the outline of what I wanted to cut out with a sharpie and cut the shape out.


----------



## Tachikoma

Sweet Qtr :thumbsup:How exactly can I find that case to buy it(ie. model number)?


----------



## Burman

Some Alpeh and TNC maxlite godness in a Pelican 1010.


----------



## Tachikoma

Simply a 1010 holding 15 cr123 batteries, very handy


----------



## zx7dave

iluvflashlight said:


> did you all cut out the shape frokm the form yourself or what




Yes. With a knife.


----------



## Tachikoma

These are for my lasers:


----------



## QtrHorse

Tachikoma said:


> Sweet Qtr :thumbsup:How exactly can I find that case to buy it(ie. model number)?


 
Type in "military surplus night vision case". They raised the price, they are now around $33 shipped each but I'm sure you could get a better price if you bought more than one. They will come with some military stickers on them. I used a adhesive remover and some alcohal and they cleaned up quite nicely.


----------



## aikiman44

Leisure Pro has excellent prices on Pelicans. They also sell Pic n Pluc foam that you can create custom inserts.


----------



## squareone

Ive got a case in the mail so ill hopefully have some pics up soon. Got the case with the 15% off at lapolicegear.com before they ended it. Great deal


----------



## H2Orower

I've already posted these in the SF Collection thread, but since this is a specific Pelican Case thread, here I go again... 

It's the Pelican Hardback 1090 Laptop case with the Pick'N'Pluck foam. It's working pretty good for me since I have mostly smaller E series lights.


----------



## Tachikoma

:bow:
It's a pity Pelican cases aren't officially distributed in Italy and, the ones that sell them, usally do it for 3 times the original price 
I bought my 3 small cases from abroad, but for bigger ones (I was thinking about getting a Pelican riflecase for my future BCM.460Steyr) the shipping rates would kill me


----------



## Policetacteam

Here's my advice...take it for what its worth!

Check out Ebay for the cheapest Pelican case prices!

Now to get the correct size cut-outs for whatever cases you may purchase:

1) Do a search for Hot Wire Foam cutters. Any person with very basic skills, that would be me, can build these. They are extremely easy to build with parts from the hardware store / Radioshack.

2) Buy some heavy white construction paper, trace your light, gun, or whatever with a pencil. Remember that when you trace...to trace smaller than the object so that you get a tight fit when putting your light, gun, or whatever into the foam. Once traced clean up the lines so they are straight and perfect!

3) After the your objects are traced and cut out of the construction paper lay them out on the foam in what ever arrangement you deem fit. That way you will see exactly how everything will fit size wise before you even cut the foam. Once you have everything layed out tack the paper cut-outs to the foam with pins or tacks to keep them in place. 

I have cut foam for so many Pelican cases I have lost count. It is a tedious process but it will look professional and others will ask you how you did it. I will try to post a link to www.ar15.com that has more info. 

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=3&f=19&t=290776&page=1


----------



## squareone

Just got it, I'm excited

(_Moderator note: Non-compliant sized pic removed IAW CPF image rules._)


----------



## H2Orower

squareone

That looks nice. I like how your foam is very form-fitting to the individual lights. I take it that your foam was one solid piece that you manually cut out to fit your lights? Judging by your picture, your foam looks softer than the stuff I have. How did you make the nice clean cuts?


----------



## squareone

Thank you, but this was actually the pick n pluck foam that came with it. ya im happy with how it turned out.. It is a pelican 1470 i got from LAPG


----------



## glockbob

I love the look of these lights in the pelican cases. Makes me want to go out and get some for my lights and handguns. There is a picture of a yellow pelican case with Surefire stickers on it, that case rocks.


----------



## Sgt. LED

Guess what I learned today?

I suck at cutting foam! A rush job with a pocket knife will do that for you though. At least the lights are cool.
I will have to get some of that pick and pluck foam eventually!







NOT a Pelican, a $12 paintball gun case from ****'s.  Cheap-O


----------



## Cuso

You don't have to cut out the exact shape of your light/item, just cut out or pluck a space a bit smaller than the item, and the foam will do the rest. The foam will conform to the item and will hold it in place also. For some of my smaller 4 inch lights plucking 3 squares for length and 1 or 2 squares for width will do..


----------



## H2Orower

squareone said:


> Thank you, but this was actually the pick n pluck foam that came with it. ya im happy with how it turned out.. It is a pelican 1470 i got from LAPG


 
Hmmm. Interesting. Looks different than my pick 'n' pluck. Oh well. Looks good.


----------



## squareone

i got a really good deal on mine at lapg when they had the 15 percent off sale


----------



## Eric242

Here´s my Pelican Cases, 1x1500, 3x1200, 1x1120, 1x1020, 1x1010 and not in the pictures another 1120 with accessoirs as well as an unused 1400:






1200: L5 - M2 - C2 - E1e





1200: U2 - K2 - K2 Milspec with PK Logo - E1D





1200: KL3-BK-BL+C2body+U2tailcap - C2 Emerson - M3head+LeefC2M+C2body+G&Ptailcap





1120: Pila GL3 - Pila GL2





1500: Microfire K2000R (2x K2 rechargeable, 1x K3 rechargeable, 1x CR123A housing, 2x charger, 2x charger craddle, 1x redfilter, 1x spare bulb and lanyard)





Peli 1010 and 1020 with batteies and rechargeables:


----------



## TITAN1833

Wow after Eric242's contribution mine is poor in comparison


----------



## HoopleHead

My PSK, in an OtterBox 1000.


----------



## TITAN1833

That's a great idea and just given me an excuse to get another box,I'll post my kit when I get it :twothumbs


----------



## donn_

My smallest:






And my largest:






My heaviest:






And it's contents:






Another:






Another:






Another:






Mr. Bulk (Some of these have left home ):






Light engine box:






DMM Box:


----------



## Helstar

I really need alot of money. I am getting way to many ideas!!!


----------



## curlyfry562

Donn, first of all amazing collection, how do you like the fluke 179? I am thinking of getting one for my work. 

I really need a pelican case


----------



## donn_

I'm the wrong person to ask, because so far, I've only used a couple of it's functions. It's very highly rated and reviewed, though.

I still need to pick up the temperature probe for it.


----------



## edc3

Hi,

Which number Pelican case fits the 179?

p.s. It's good to see I'm not the only one who leaves the plastic on the screen.


----------



## donn_

:thumbsup: I noticed the plastic when I posted the pic.

It's the 1060, but I may get a slightly larger one, to hold accessory leads and the temperature probe.


----------



## edc3

Thanks. I'll look at whatever the next size up from the 1060 is. I was thinking of getting the Fluke soft case, but this would protect my meter much better - and I have a "thing" for Pelican cases.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

I've got Pelican Cases for my Pelican Cases!
I think theres a few more around..


----------



## seale_navy

DaFABRICATA said:


> I've got Pelican Cases for my Pelican Cases!
> I think theres a few more around..


 
hey is the orange case a Pelican 1120 case?


----------



## shomie911

DaFABRICATA said:


> I've got Pelican Cases for my Pelican Cases!
> I think theres a few more around..
> [IMGhttp://i168.photobucket.com/albums/u184/dafab/008-12.jpg[/IMG]



Please show us what's in those cases! 

Something tells me your the go to guy for TEOTWAWKI :twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA

seale_navy said:


> hey is the orange case a Pelican 1120 case?


 

YESSIR!...unfortunatly I dont have a prize for you:laughing::nana:

I was suprised at how much stuff I was able to cram into the little guy!


----------



## DaFABRICATA

shomie911 said:


> Please show us what's in those cases!
> 
> Something tells me your the go to guy for TEOTWAWKI :twothumbs


 


TEOTWAWKI----The End Of The World-?-?-?-?-:thinking::shrug:

I can't...government rules...sorry


----------



## HoopleHead

-As-We-Know-It


----------



## seale_navy

DaFABRICATA said:


> YESSIR!...unfortunatly I dont have a prize for you:laughing::nana:
> 
> I was suprised at how much stuff I was able to cram into the little guy!


 if u dont mind can u take more pictures of the 1120 case? just the exterior of the case would do. I wanna see how big is it in real life.

I would appreciate a lot if u could put some torch next to it. I am concentrating on the depth of the case. I wanna know whether its too bulky cause Im considering a yellow colour one haha..


----------



## DaFABRICATA

seale_navy said:


> if u dont mind can u take more pictures of the 1120 case? just the exterior of the case would do. I wanna see how big is it in real life.
> 
> I would appreciate a lot if u could put some torch next to it. I am concentrating on the depth of the case. I wanna know whether its too bulky cause Im considering a yellow colour one haha..


 

The M6 will not fit in it without the head being removed


----------



## Tachikoma

Now we wanna see the content of every one of those cases DaF :thumbsup:


----------



## Sgt. LED

HoopleHead said:


> -As-We-Know-It


_And I feel fine!_


How could I resist?


----------



## seale_navy

DaFABRICATA said:


> The M6 will not fit in it without the head being removed


 thanks for the pic. Can u take one more pic of it please of its height? On www.peli.com they state that its height is 9cm exterior measurement. But it seems like the case is more higher than 9 cm from the pics. so is it taller than 9 cm?

I cant find anything on flickr on this 1120 case just one pic found, so thats why I am troubling u with all this request.. sorry


----------



## Eric242

seale_navy said:


> On www.peli.com they state that its height is 9cm exterior measurement. But it seems like the case is more higher than 9 cm from the pics. so is it taller than 9 cm?


The 1120 is 9cm high as stated by peli.

Eric


----------



## Sgt. LED

I am looking for an Orange Pelican type case but I cant find the size I'd like in orange.

They are either too small and orange or too deep and orange. Everything that's just the right size isn't in orange. 
I made a thread asking for help but it got moved to a dusty corner of CPF.

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2777345#post2777345


----------



## DaFABRICATA

HELLFIGHTER...


----------



## Tachikoma

Is that a tan molle buttpack you're using to hold the battery?


----------



## qarawol

Here are a few pics of what I have.


2 x Pelican Two-Tone 1550 case holding Pelican Flashlights. Not just the clips make it two-tone, the actual body and lid has gray in it too...




















The mirror image twin - empty...









Locksmith stuff...










A Two-Tone 1495 holds my 17" HP Laptop...










Milwaukee Cordless Power Tools...










Misc lamps...









Njoy...


----------



## recycledelectrons

I've been looking for just the foam for months, and the day I find it, I find this thread.

Here's what I'm thinking about ordering (just the foam, in quantity.)
http://www.uline.com/Product/AdvSearchResult.aspx?keywords=foam

I love the cases that Harbor Freight sells, and need foam for both those cases and for ammo cans.
http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=case&Submit=Go

Andy


----------



## Jarl

Only got one peli case, a 1010, that I use for my camera. They're really nice though, I'm sure I'll end up with more!


----------



## edc3

I've got a 1010 for my GPS. I find myself trying to _invent _a reason to buy another. They're great cases.


----------



## zx7dave

Revised with new '09 toys...Still got three of my KT4's out getting some special loving from Milky...and a M4 bidy getting bored to 18650.


----------



## leukos

Here's some pics of my M3/M3T lunchbox:


----------



## toby_pra

Oh man these collections are really awesome...

Wish i hade the money.


----------



## brighterisbetter

leukos said:


> Here's some pics of my M3/M3T lunchbox:


I really like that setup.

Oh yeah and DaFAB, donn, and Eric242....your stuff is just insane!


----------



## Sgt. LED

I just ordered an Orange 1550 Pelican (with foam) from Ebay. 
$115.00 Shipped. How did I do on the price?


----------



## TITAN1833

Sgt. LED said:


> I just ordered an Orange 1550 Pelican (with foam) from Ebay.
> $115.00 Shipped. How did I do on the price?


Not bad,but you could have it here for $104.94 free ups shipping


----------



## DaFABRICATA

TITAN1833 said:


> Not bad,but you could have it here for $104.94 free ups shipping


 



That one doesn't come with foam.

If you add the foam, it brings the price up to $114.94


----------



## Sgt. LED

Oh they got me for 6 cents, *******s! 

I will post pics of it loaded when it arrives!


----------



## Stage Tech

My Pelican 1510 :



















Here It is , Some of the Contents Included :

Apple Macbook Black 2.4 4Gb 250 HD 
Power Supply + Extension Cord
Apple Airport Express
Internet Acess Modem G3 Quad Band
Surefire M2 with Lumens Factory IMR-9 + 2 X IMR16340
Spare Lumens Factory IMR-9 LA
Surefire E1L
Streamlight Scorpion
Surefire SC-1 Spares Carrier ( 4 Surefire CR123 + 2 IMR16340 + P91 LA )
Maglite AA (Not working , just to remember when it was my first flashlight 15 years ago)
Pistol Leash Elastic Cord
Leatherman Bit Kit
Leatherman Charge TTi
Leatherman Crunch
Leatherman Skeletool CX
Leatherman Knife C300x
Victorinox Deluxe Traveler's set 
External Battery Pack for Ipod Touch and for Ipod Mini
Sharpie Pens
Drums Hi Hat Clutch
Drums Tuner (with torque adjustment)
Pen Drives (2x2gb)
Apple Ipod Touch 16GB
Shure In ear Headphones ( E3 and E2 )
Foam Kit for in ear headphones 
Ear Plug from Mackie
Ear Pro Surefire Plug
Laser Pointer
Free Access Credentials
European and American T a.c. Plugs
Rosco Fluorescent Tape 
Rosco Black gaffer's tape (2 sizes)
Usb Charger for iPod
Nextel Charger
Blackberry Charger
Ultrafire Battery Charger + cable
Digital Camera Charger
Guitar Tuner Boss
Guitar Tuner Cables
Damascus MX-50 Viper Gloves
Black Towel
Medical Sweat-Proof Tape
Tissue paper
Mirror
Bosch DL-E 50 Laser Rangefinder
Tamiya Multimeter
Sony T-7 Digital Camera
Audio Cables and Connectors
Oakley Wallet $$ :-(
Acessories Pouch ( Medications , Band Aids , Survival Kit , Bonder Glue , Air jordan Black Wristband , etc )
All in My Radioactive 1510 Pelican Case ( 37 Pounds Weight ) and they let me carry all of this onboard the airplane , except from the knifes and Leatherman's I dispach . 
On Long Trips I included my MTM Special Ops Black Hawk Watch Eletromagnetic Induction Charger (I love this Watch !)

It's Fun to have a Pelican Case with this Content going on airport X-Rays...


----------



## Bradlee

Wow, Stage_Tech that's an awesome rig :twothumbs.


----------



## toby_pra

Bradlee said:


> Wow, Stage_Tech that's an awesome rig :twothumbs.


 
+1


----------



## Stage Tech

Thanks Guys !
I'm Proud of it...But somehow I wish it was filled with the complete Surefire Line ?!


----------



## Sgt. LED

I feel the same way when I open the trunk of my car.


----------



## Patriot

PH50, PH40 & Maxabeam


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Patriot36.....quite the impressive set-up you have there!!

I've always wanted to see a Maxa-Beam in person.

Have you taken any comparison beamshots between the two?


----------



## zx7dave

New case...perfect for the M6.


----------



## Sgt. LED

*Orange 1550 :twothumbs*


----------



## leukos

zx7dave said:


> New case...perfect for the M6.


 
Which size case is that, zx7dave?


----------



## brighterisbetter

leukos said:


> Which size case is that, zx7dave?


+1 :candle:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

leukos said:


> Which size case is that, zx7dave?


 


I'll take a stab....*1200*

I have one and it looks about the same size..


----------



## zx7dave

leukos said:


> Which size case is that, zx7dave?


 
Pelican 1200 on eBay for $28 + Shipping. Case is built like a tank!


----------



## tebore

Not as impressive as the rest of your cases but here's mine.


----------



## es2qy

Patriot36 said:


> PH50 & Maxabeam



:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## rolling

Not a Pelican but similar.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Bradlee

rolling said:


> Not a Pelican but similar.



That looks like an Otterbox seal but I've never seen that size of Otterbox. What kind of case is it?


----------



## rolling

Bradlee said:


> That looks like an Otterbox seal but I've never seen that size of Otterbox. What kind of case is it?




http://www.b-w-international.com/index.php?option=com_facileforms&Itemid=62


----------



## dob

I love Peli Cases, if they wouldn´t be so expensive here in Germany I would have for everything an own case 

At the moment I have put my Hitachi PowerTool in a Peli 1450, my first aid kit in the car has moved from an ugly plastic box in an orange Peli 1200 and I´m waiting for my ordered Peli 1560 for my telecommunication toolbox (phone cable, tools, phone jacks, ethernet cables and so on).

Here is a Pic from my accu drill (is it the right word in English?) in its Peli 1450 (I left the left side free cause I will get the small brother of this tool and want to place it on the left side):


----------



## dob

so, here a small update, my Peli 1560 arrived today and now I can also say that I´ve got a Peli case for my Peli case 






but I will put my tools and utilitys for telecommuncation in it


----------



## addictedmatt

I have to get one of these. How hard is it to work with the pick and pull foam?


----------



## Tachikoma

The pick&pluck foam is very easy to work with, it only takes a bit of patience :thumbsup:


----------



## addictedmatt

Thanks!


----------



## donn_

Lotsa great boxes up there! :thumbsup:

Here's my latest smaller one:






It's an 1120 with a WiseLED Adapt and it's accessories. The Adapt is wearing a 360° red Lightsource. In front, left to right, a 420 lumen white Lightsource, a white 140 lumen 4° Lightsource and a white 360° Lightsource. Beneath it all is a Lightline, which is a 4' umbilical which can be plugged into both the Adapt and any of the Lightsources.


----------



## NotSoBrightBob

*My Orange 1200*

Recently completed. I need a long run time solution included maybe the longest runtime Malkoff for the C3 since I have no surefire that matches the color. (I know that's sick) 

Probably add another row of 6 batteries also.

Bob


----------



## Patriot

DaFABRICATA said:


> Patriot36.....quite the impressive set-up you have there!!
> 
> I've always wanted to see a Maxa-Beam in person.
> 
> Have you taken any comparison beamshots between the two?





Sorry DaFAB for missing your post before.

Yes I have https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/210201

It was offered more in the spirit of fun since there is really no comparison. The differences between the two lights are huge. One is all lumens, the other is all throw but both are really cool.


----------



## toby_pra

I like the orange Pelicases most....!


----------



## 276

I got to get me a couple of cases, never put to much thought into it till now.


----------



## Bushman5

all my chargers, consolidated into a Pelican 1500 case, with a powerbar. In the future i'll be modding the case to have an external plug (waterproof marine outlet) so i can charge with the lid closed in the rain when camping or working festivals.






the lights i'm taking, housed in a Pelican 1400 case, when i work as director of security this may at a festival:


----------



## HKJ

Bushman5 said:


> all my chargers, consolidated into a Pelican 1500 case, with a powerbar. In the future i'll be modding the case to have an external plug (waterproof marine outlet) so i can charge with the lid closed in the rain when camping or working festivals.



It might not be a good idea to charge with the case closed or even with the chargers in the case. The problem is cooling, you are seriously limiting the airflow around the charger and batteries.


----------



## Bushman5

ah! what you cant see is the cutout foam underneath the chargers! lots of air flow. I had planned too on installing a 12V computer fan and grill on the side of the case to suck in fresh air and a vent on the other side to vent it. But i have'nt figured out how make those watertight when transporting,.....


----------



## JJV

zx7dave said:


> Revised with new '09 toys...Still got three of my KT4's out getting some special loving from Milky...and a M4 bidy getting bored to 18650.


 
Resurrecting this one. What size case is that? Was the foam already in two pieces or did you cut it down?


----------



## JJV

Just got a 1450 in yellow today. I had all my lights in an old tool bag. The 1450 took care of most of them-it's pretty packed. I will try to take a picture in the next day or two. I still think-like Sgt. LED does or did-that the 6" depth is overkill for E and C series Surefire and smaller, which is why zx7dave's setup intrigues me. Like Sarge, though, I really wanted something other than black, so the 1490 was out for me. 

Now I want more. And of course more lights to fill them up with. :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## JJV

OK, let's give this a whirl-here's the case including the lights which did not fit. The C3 has an M60, the C2 has an M60L, the 9P has an M60F, the 6P has an M60LF, the G2L has an M60LLF, and the E2e is a Milky Room Sweeper. 

Anyway save for some Zebralights, that's my collection thus far.


----------



## whitedoom34

My 1185 Surefire M6 and my Osram Ostar 15w Surefire L6 in a 1200 peli


----------



## 276

Here's my first case.. First my P7 Rattlesnake, P7 Sniper & EDC P7


----------



## toby_pra

Surefire E1E/KL4 MC-E
Arc 6
Arc 4+ (SSC P4 U2-bin)
Novatac 120P SN #1xxxx
Surefire L4 MC-E


----------



## Meganoggin

Here's a picture of my case - it's not a Peli, but similar (and cheaper).


----------



## Tachikoma

Interesting, could you give me a link to buy it?
Thanks


----------



## Meganoggin

Tachikoma said:


> Interesting, could you give me a link to buy it?
> Thanks



I got mine from a company called Buck & Hickman - but you should be able to get one closer to home... they are made in Italy! It is called an Explorer Case by GT Line. http://www.explorercases.com/


----------



## Tachikoma

mmm, I can't seem to find a way to buy from their website...


----------



## Meganoggin

Send them an email for information on retailers.. [email protected]


----------



## Team Member

Ok, not all Peli cases.... 







I like my Peli cases


----------



## Meganoggin

Nice!!!! Show us what's in them!


----------



## DimeRazorback

Heres my 1020.
Planning on getting a 1450 shortly for my light collection :thumbsup:


----------



## Willieboy

This is Pelican's 1450 case carrying a tack driver:


----------



## toby_pra

Open you cases please Team_Member! :thinking: :twothumbs


----------



## leukos

toby_pra said:


> Open you cases please Team_Member! :thinking: :twothumbs


 
I think he is keeping top secret foam in those.....


----------



## toby_pra

leukos said:


> I think he is keeping top secret foam in those.....


 
 no not only foam...:nana:


----------



## Meganoggin

More Boxes!







Sorry about the dust!!


----------



## FredericoFreire

What's the smalest Pelican case that fits one 3x18650 Leef body with one SK KT1 Turbohead ?


----------



## Illum

H2Orower said:


>



If I ever see a black aviator I'll be sure to tel you know:nana:



Stage Tech said:


> My Pelican 1510 :



I need a couple of those labels...that and




all I had to work with at this point is biohazard labels...
and I need to buy me a pelican box


----------



## Illum




----------



## FredericoFreire

FredericoFreire said:


> What's the smalest Pelican case that fits one 3x18650 Leef body with one SK KT1 Turbohead ?



Anyone ?


----------



## tebore

FredericoFreire said:


> Anyone ?



I don't know the exact case but maybe this might help? 
http://www.pelican.ca/calculator.php


----------



## rx78gp02

i recently bought a pair of these cases, the 1010 for my batteries and the 1200 for my Collection but realized that it wasn't big enough... so i gave it away to my parents. But i'll be getting something bigger in the week coming for my SF m3 collection.
Anyways, here's are pictures of my yellow 1010.








its essentially a care package for my L6 that i carry with me just incase of a major emergency is to happen and there is no power or light for a few days (case in point, Katrina)
Odd thing is, this case seem like it was meant to carry cr123 batteries. 
Standing the cells up you can fit 24 of them comfortably.

what do you guys think of my kit?


----------



## Meganoggin

You can get a foam insert for 24 CR123 batteries from Lighthound, or get a Peli 1020 complete with the insert and batteries from Battery Station. :huh:


----------



## Changchung

I buy my 1510 from opticsplanet.com with excellent results, very happy, I buy too the foam kit and the organizer...


----------



## Meganoggin

Look what the postie dropped off - thanks to Kevin from Battery Station!


----------



## toby_pra

You need a case for your nice M3!


----------



## Meganoggin

toby_pra said:


> You need a case for your nice M3!



Toby it's not an M3. It's a TLS T5 - LED turbohead runs on primary 123's or 18650's :naughty:


----------



## toby_pra

Meganoggin said:


> Toby it's not an M3. It's a TLS T5 - LED turbohead runs on primary 123's or 18650's :naughty:


 
Ups....it was quite early this morning...:candle:


----------



## Illum

Changchung said:


> I buy my 1510 from opticsplanet.com with excellent results, very happy, I buy too the foam kit and the organizer...



ahh, Yorkshire terriers:twothumbs


----------



## John_Galt

I've been trying to get my parents to let me spend some of my money. _But Noooooo... _(Imagine a harsh teenage voice, with a slight touch of mockery for that last sentence.) First, I wanted a Ra Exec. EDC, with a Ti clip, and rechargeable batteries. No. Then I wanted a Fenix TK40, and a set or two of Eneloops. No. 
Alas...
I've really been bugging my parents to let me purchase a 1430 Top-loader case. I saws this really neat thing on edcforums, where a guy lined his with velcro, and was using that as his laptop bag, and my argument is, "I'm buying a laptop, which is expensive, and I want to be able to protect it from everything." No. Anyone wanna bet that they won't let me buy the laptop, either?:shakehead


----------



## Changchung

Wow... I guy without flashlight is so sad... Try to speak with your parents seriously... :candle: communication is the most important between parents and children



John_Galt said:


> I've been trying to get my parents to let me spend some of my money. _But Noooooo... _(Imagine a harsh teenage voice, with a slight touch of mockery for that last sentence.) First, I wanted a Ra Exec. EDC, with a Ti clip, and rechargeable batteries. No. Then I wanted a Fenix TK40, and a set or two of Eneloops. No.
> Alas...
> I've really been bugging my parents to let me purchase a 1430 Top-loader case. I saws this really neat thing on edcforums, where a guy lined his with velcro, and was using that as his laptop bag, and my argument is, "I'm buying a laptop, which is expensive, and I want to be able to protect it from everything." No. Anyone wanna bet that they won't let me buy the laptop, either?:shakehead


----------



## Changchung

Thanks, I love my dogs...  



Illum said:


> ahh, Yorkshire terriers:twothumbs


----------



## 276

My new 1150 case


----------



## toby_pra

Ostar TNC?


----------



## 276

YUP


----------



## John_Galt

Changchung said:


> Wow... I guy without flashlight is so sad... Try to speak with your parents seriously... :candle: communication is the most important between parents and children



I was being sarcastic when I typed that. I really do try to actually discuss things at length with my parents. 
MY point is tho, that, as I've tried explaining to them, I have a job now. I'm making good money for someone my age. I'm putting ~80% of my paychecks (about $140 per week) into my college fund, and another 15% into my car insurance fund (I'll be driving in about a month, i'll be on my parents car insurance plan, but they wish me to help pay the extra cost, which is understandable). I've been saving the other 5% as my fun money, to spend as I wish. I haven't been asking them for money to purchase things, or go to the movies/mall. I've been saving, and I've seen a few things that I would like to have, that I can personally afford, and wish to own. 
But even after multiple discussions, they do not wish me to spend any of my money, even on quality items that I know I will use (some nicer flashlights, rechargeable batt's, new cold weather sleeping bag, new school bookbag, etc.). I understand that my parents feel that I may be being foolish with my money, but it's my money, earned completely independently, without any help from either of them, and saved scrupulously, stretching pennies to make my personal life more comfortable. 


I'm not trying to sound whiny, but it's true. My parents don't let me spend to buy anything. Ironically, it was my mother who sat me down and told me to get a job this summer, because she was tired of having to shell out for my things. She said that if I promised to save most of my paychecks for college, and car insurance, I would be able to spend the rest however I felt like. But I guess not.


----------



## toby_pra

276 said:


> YUP


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## JJV

John_Galt said:


> I was being sarcastic when I typed that. I really do try to actually discuss things at length with my parents.
> MY point is tho, that, as I've tried explaining to them, I have a job now. I'm making good money for someone my age. I'm putting ~80% of my paychecks (about $140 per week) into my college fund, and another 15% into my car insurance fund (I'll be driving in about a month, i'll be on my parents car insurance plan, but they wish me to help pay the extra cost, which is understandable). I've been saving the other 5% as my fun money, to spend as I wish. I haven't been asking them for money to purchase things, or go to the movies/mall. I've been saving, and I've seen a few things that I would like to have, that I can personally afford, and wish to own.
> But even after multiple discussions, they do not wish me to spend any of my money, even on quality items that I know I will use (some nicer flashlights, rechargeable batt's, new cold weather sleeping bag, new school bookbag, etc.). I understand that my parents feel that I may be being foolish with my money, but it's my money, earned completely independently, without any help from either of them, and saved scrupulously, stretching pennies to make my personal life more comfortable.
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to sound whiny, but it's true. My parents don't let me spend to buy anything. Ironically, it was my mother who sat me down and told me to get a job this summer, because she was tired of having to shell out for my things. She said that if I promised to save most of my paychecks for college, and car insurance, I would be able to spend the rest however I felt like. But I guess not.


 
I feel your pain. Just wait until you get married.....


----------



## GarageBoy

How about Zero Halliburton cases? For when you want to world to know you have something stealable


----------



## Meganoggin

GarageBoy said:


> How about Zero Halliburton cases? For when you want to world to know you have something stealable



Yeah, I know what you mean. I've got one and if you go through an airport with one, people look at you like you are a gun / drug runner! Mind you, they also stare at you with a Peli case in your hand....


----------



## angelofwar

Well, here's it was...I use a plano handgun case, still has the pick and pluck...now that i got got My M6 (currently resinding in my large peli case), it's time to start over...until I get 4 more lights...a vicious cycle, I tell ya :shakehead


----------



## Meganoggin

angelofwar said:


> Well, here's it was...I use a plano handgun case, still has the pick and pluck...now that i got got My M6 (currently resinding in my large peli case), it's time to start over...until I get 4 more lights...a vicious cycle, I tell ya :shakehead



I know what you mean - I cant sell the case because I have lights that fit.... I cant sell the lights because they fit the spaces in the case.... :sick2:


----------



## snailmeat

Here's mine. Bought it over the weekend. Well its not a Pelican, its some Italian brand called HPRC. Currently still has space for more, but I'm saving it for all the flashlights that didn't come with holsters or pouches.


----------



## toby_pra

Can you tell us more about this falshlight! :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

John_Galt said:


> My parents don't let me spend to buy anything. Ironically, it was my mother who sat me down and told me to get a job this summer, because she was tired of having to shell out for my things. She said that if I promised to save most of my paychecks for college, and car insurance, I would be able to spend the rest however I felt like. But I guess not.




Without the ability to enjoy the fruits of our labour the desire to work hard and make personal sacrifices will lose all momentum, being able to 'treat' yourself to the occasional luxury helps make it all worthwhile, otherwise where's the incentive? 

What one person considers to be frivolous, another may get unending enjoyment out of owning, using & collecting :thumbsup:

Personally... I'd just go ahead and buy those luxuries (with your 5%) :devil:



BTW angelofwar... nice set up! :thumbsup:


----------



## NotRegulated




----------



## TacticalIndustries

Here's mine, more flashlights are coming so I will be reconfiguring the foam soon..


----------



## Bushman5

John_Galt said:


> I've been trying to get my parents to let me spend some of my money. _But Noooooo... _(Imagine a harsh teenage voice, with a slight touch of mockery for that last sentence.) First, I wanted a Ra Exec. EDC, with a Ti clip, and rechargeable batteries. No. Then I wanted a Fenix TK40, and a set or two of Eneloops. No.
> Alas...
> I've really been bugging my parents to let me purchase a 1430 Top-loader case. I saws this really neat thing on edcforums, where a guy lined his with velcro, and was using that as his laptop bag, and my argument is, "I'm buying a laptop, which is expensive, and I want to be able to protect it from everything." No. Anyone wanna bet that they won't let me buy the laptop, either?:shakehead



I do believe that was me


----------



## angelofwar

TacticalIndustries said:


> Here's mine, more flashlights are coming so I will be reconfiguring the foam soon..


 
The G2Z-TN looks awesome next to that helmet light! nice set-up!


----------



## KROMATICS

NotRegulated said:


>



That foam looks like it was cut with a laser! It doesn't look like the kind of foam that comes with a Pelican. Where did you get it?


----------



## NotRegulated

The entire kit with all it's contents is provided by Pelican to selected businesses as evaluation units. The foam is premolded to fit exactly each piece of the kit.


----------



## DimeRazorback

TacticalIndustries said:


> Here's mine, more flashlights are coming so I will be reconfiguring the foam soon..



What model is this??


----------



## TacticalIndustries

Dimerazorback, it's a Pelican 1495 with pick and pluck foam..


----------



## DimeRazorback

Excellent!

Thanks alot mate!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Meganoggin

Packing for our camping trip!


----------



## 276

Where are you going ?


----------



## Meganoggin

276 said:


> Where are you going ?



Wales - it always rains! But it's also nice and dark at night :devil:


----------



## jp2515

Meganoggin said:


> Packing for our camping trip!



So what do you keep inside the 2 other Pelican cases? Inquiring minds needs more ideas (and more cases too)


----------



## Kiwi_sg

My Pelican cases. Nothing too exciting...


----------



## Meganoggin

jp2515 said:


> So what do you keep inside the 2 other Pelican cases? Inquiring minds needs more ideas (and more cases too)



Just for you! The smaller one is further up the thread - note the space for more gear :devil:






By the way - nice set up Kiwi SG :thumbsup:


----------



## jp2515

Meganoggin said:


> Just for you! The smaller one is further up the thread - note the space for more gear :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way - nice set up Kiwi SG :thumbsup:



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Vernon

Pelican 1200 with my only three Surefires - there's room for one more though...


----------



## Meganoggin

Vernon said:


> Pelican 1200 with my only three Surefires - there's room for one more though...



I rekon you can fit 3 in there :twothumbs


----------



## jp2515

Meganoggin, 

Another quick question, did you use the pick n pluck foam? It looks like the lights fit the foam perfectly.


----------



## 276

Looks like th pick n pluck to me, no matter how many times i get a pelican case i can never get that perfect.


----------



## jchoo

The trick is to not overpluck it. I just got a new 1510NF to use as a carry-on bag for my trip to England. I also got the 1519 organizer with it - I love it!


----------



## toby_pra

Very nice setup again!


----------



## Meganoggin

jp2515 said:


> Meganoggin,
> 
> Another quick question, did you use the pick n pluck foam? It looks like the lights fit the foam perfectly.



Yep, pick & pluck, as jchoo says, dont take too much out, you can then nestle the item in and the foam will conform to the object.. The best advice I can give is take your time and remove small amounts of foam, then check for fit and remove more if you need to - good luck


----------



## tx101

Meganoggin said:


> Just for you! The smaller one is further up the thread - note the space for more gear :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way - nice set up Kiwi SG :thumbsup:




Wow Meganog, you do like your TLS T5s 
Are they all the Q5 SMO reflector versions ? or have you modded them ?
Shame KD dont sell them any more 

I think I got one of the last ones before they where taken down from the site


----------



## Meganoggin

tx101 said:


> Wow Meganog, you do like your TLS T5s
> Are they all the Q5 SMO reflector versions ? or have you modded them ?
> Shame KD dont sell them any more
> 
> I think I got one of the last ones before they where taken down from the site



From the left we have Q5 with smooth reflector, MC-E with light orange peel reflector :devil: , R2 with smooth reflector and finally R2 with light orange peel reflector. They are real versatile aren't they!


----------



## tx101

Meganoggin said:


> From the left we have Q5 with smooth reflector, MC-E with light orange peel reflector :devil: , R2 with smooth reflector and finally R2 with light orange peel reflector. They are real versatile aren't they!



I was only able to get a Q5 smooth reflector 
I installed a Diamond Dragon but the beam aint pretty ..... it desparately 
needs an OP reflector.
If you ever decide to sell one of the OP versions let me know


----------



## Eric242

My first Pelican cases were yellow (1400, 1500, 1010), black (1120) and orange (1120). After that I bought 4 OD-green 1200 cases from lighthound and finally got to the point I couldn´t stand the boring yellow and so on. So I bought three cans of Krylon Camouflage spray paint (khaki, olive, brown / totally matte) and started painting my 1400 as well as both 1120 and the 1010. Unfortunatelly the khaki was empty very quick (lasted for the 1400 and one 1120). I used the khaki for the complete case and used olive and brown one after another with some leafs to get the camouflage look. I am really pleased how it turned out, at least with the khaki (the 1120 on the right is a little too dark in person).

Now I have to wait a week until the paint gets chip resistant until I can put them to use again. If it holds up good I´ll get two additional khaki cans and will paint my 1500case too.


----------



## Meganoggin

Very creative Eric :twothumbs


----------



## ARA

Hey that looks really good, any special painting techniques ??


----------



## Eric242

First I painted the case completly with khaki. After that I used olive followed by brown. The leafs should not touch the cases and the spray paint should be aimed directly at the branch. Otherwise you´ll have too much darker paint covering the lighter colours and you won´t be able to have new leaf outlines in these parts. I used the brown only very little because it would cover too much of the other colours. I´d say using khaki for the complete case and olive to apply the leaf outline camouflage should be enough after all, you don´t have to buy the brown too.

Since I am not the creative one but only a copycat you could have a look here: http://www.krylon.com/projects/sports-recreation/camo-4wd-sidekick/ That´s where I got the idea from.

Eric


----------



## ARA

Thank you for explaining and the link

You did a gr8 job, Looks really very good. 
cheers


----------



## mkdive

My almost full 1495......


----------



## toby_pra

Nice colors Eric...


----------



## angelofwar

mkdive said:


> My almost full 1495......


 
AND YOU'RE JUST NOW FINDING THIS PLACE??? LOL! Nice set-up, and :welcome:. Some nice SF's in there as well!


----------



## Black Rose

mkdive said:


> My almost full 1495......


Nice setup.

Never thought I'd see Dorcy Super 1-watt lights in a Pelican case.
I think they are great little lights...I also have 3 - all modded with SSC P4 U-bin stars.


----------



## angelofwar

My peli...a 1450 case...

Camcorder, Coast multi-LED, E1L, M6 w/ FM47, SPARE Loaded MB20, Loaded Spares Carrier w/ spare MN20, and VIP Signal Light


----------



## jp2515

angelofwar said:


> My peli...a 1450 case...
> 
> Camcorder, Coast multi-LED, E1L, M6 w/ FM47, SPARE Loaded MB20, Loaded Spares Carrier w/ spare MN20, and VIP Signal Light


:thumbsup:

Looks like you are well prepared!


----------



## Vernon

Milky L1 added to the Pelican...


----------



## 276

New Pelican 1150 case with MD3 & MD4 Wildcat


----------



## greenpea76

I think these are most of them, though I do have some SKB cases, but I think this will do it. 

My mixture of aluminum, brass, lead, and copper protected within........

Pelican cases!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LightJunk

My new Pelican 1400. Just a humble collection of mine.

L to R

Solarforce L2 with A001 flat SS bezel - No drop in

Surefire 6P bored to fit 18650 with flat SS bezel and orange O-ring - Nailbender's Diamond Dragon drop in

Surefire 6P bored to fit 18650 with flat SS bezel and orange O-ring - No drop in

Solarforce L2M with flat SS bezel - No drop in

FM 1C M2-BK bezel with Nailbender's SST-50

Surefire Aviator A2-WH = my first Surefire

and last but not least

FM 2C M2-BK with Moddoo Triple R2 4V-16V












Fenix TK10 and Nitecore Extreme R2 not in picture. Not enough space. Should have bought a bigger one.

LightJunk :twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra

Very nice setup! 

Are these FM-body's?


----------



## LightJunk

Yes they are. 1st class machining, top quality.


----------



## mkdive

Black Rose said:


> Nice setup.
> 
> Never thought I'd see Dorcy Super 1-watt lights in a Pelican case.
> I think they are great little lights...I also have 3 - all modded with SSC P4 U-bin stars.




I know a couple of my friends asked why I have those dorcys in there also....Actually these Dorcy Jr's are modded with laser diodes. One is red, the other bluray. Actually everything on the right hand side of that pelican case are lasers. Most made from flashlight hosts. I like using the dorcy so much for the laser builds, that when I found them on clearance a few weeks ago, I bought 4 more! Scored them for less than $5 a piece. (couldn't pass that up).


----------



## jamie.91

mkdive said:


> I know a couple of my friends asked why I have those dorcys in there also....Actually these Dorcy Jr's are modded with laser diodes. One is red, the other bluray. Actually everything on the right hand side of that pelican case are lasers. Most made from flashlight hosts. I like using the dorcy so much for the laser builds, that when I found them on clearance a few weeks ago, I bought 4 more! Scored them for less than $5 a piece. (couldn't pass that up).




nice build, you must be on laser pointer forums ?

i have been meaning to build myself a nice little blu-ray around 80mW on the cheap but i havent had time latley

jamie


----------



## jamesmtl514

hey everyone.
Just a quick pic of my setup.


----------



## toby_pra




----------



## LightJunk

What pelican model is that? Looks nice. Orange will be my next case.


----------



## toby_pra

model 1300...


----------



## ab1ht

Meganoggin said:


> Here's a picture of my case - it's not a Peli, but similar (and cheaper).



Forgive my ignorance, but I have to know...

What are these lights? I recognize the SF 6P on the bottom. But the other two?

TIA.


----------



## Roger Sully

I'm going to take some liberty with my post since it is FAR from a Pelican case.










Whenever I have more then $100 laying around I somehow find myself with a new light or knife instead of picking up a case:laughing:

Found this at Lowes for 24.99. The pockets on the lid fits my folders nicely!


----------



## ab1ht

HSG said:


> Found this at Lowes for 24.99. The pockets on the lid fits my folders nicely!



Ya gotta do what ya gotta do.

That's actually a good idea. Making mental note to look around my Lowe's...


----------



## Meganoggin

ab1ht said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but I have to know...
> 
> What are these lights? I recognize the SF 6P on the bottom. But the other two?
> 
> TIA.



The top one is a Solarforce L2M with the 'Klingon' bezel and forward clicky

The middle one is a Spiderfire X666 (not great but good for Lego experiments)

The bottom one is a Surefire 6P (my first proper flashlight) with a pointy bezel

Pete :twothumbs


----------



## bstrickler

I'm looking at getting a Pelican 1120, and I'm wondering if it will fit all this:

1 Surefire 6P
About 10 CR123's (I don't mind if I would have to stack them) or 18650's
WF-139 charger
WF-139 12v adapter


If it wont, what Pelican case will (as compact as possible, please)?


~Brian


----------



## ab1ht

Meganoggin said:


> The top one is a Solarforce L2M with the 'Klingon' bezel and forward clicky



Must... have... it... :huh:


----------



## Kevin1322

I don't have an actual Pelican case either for my lights, but it's the same idea. I did use the foam from another Pelican case though, haha. Not as pretty as others, but very useful!

I use an old briefcase to transport my lights. It goes with me on road trips, camping, etc. It doesn't hold all of my lights, but enough that it really gives me a good variety to use. Lights that I have in here now are the (from right to left) Olight M20 Warrior Premium, Solarforce L2 with asheric lens, Dereelight with asheric lens, SF 6P with a P7 drop by Nailbender, Cabela's Alaskan Guide moded with a DX cree R2 5 mode drop (can't actually see it as it is underneath the 6P), and a Cabela's 6P clone with a 9v head/SST-50 D36 drop by Nailbender (all have holsters/carriers underneath them), and a Cabela's XPG headlamp. Also carries a Solarforce LT-1 lamp, other drops and head, batteries, charger, and other accessories. 



[/URL]

This is my flashlight drawer where I keep stuff that I don't use daily. Makes it really nice to get to stuff when I want to. In the back corner are some flashlight accessories, DIY parts, and mini mags. The Dereelight has the CL1H head, Cabela's 6P clone head and drop, and the Cabela's 6P clone with the D36 drop under it. In the front corner I have LED pills and reflectors on top, and incan drops underneath.
[img][URL="http://img11.imageshack.us/i/flashlightdrawer2.jpg/"][IMG]http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/1372/flashlightdrawer2.jpg[/URL][imh]


----------



## SUREFIRED

My spares carrier: A Pelican 1010 with custom foam made for 123's.


----------



## jamie.91

SUREFIRED said:


> My spares carrier: A Pelican 1010 with custom foam made for 123's.



i want one of these, did you get the foam with the case or seperate ?

thanks jamie


----------



## jp2515

jamie.91 said:


> i want one of these, did you get the foam with the case or seperate ?
> 
> thanks jamie



You can purchase the foam separately or with the case. Lighthound and Battery Station sells them. Depends what you are looking for. Battery Station sells the set with the case, foam and batteries. If you want the foam, Lighthound has the foam only for the Pelican 1010 and 1020


----------



## SUREFIRED

jp2515 said:


> You can purchase the foam separately or with the case. Lighthound and Battery Station sells them. Depends what you are looking for. Battery Station sells the set with the case, foam and batteries. If you want the foam, Lighthound has the foam only for the Pelican 1010 and 1020



+1 exactly


----------



## jamie.91

great thanks, i just got a 1020 on ebay lol, need foam now

thanks jamie


----------



## FredericoFreire

I'm getting my first Pelican case. How many rows foram shloud I pluck (remove) to tight fit a Surefire P series wide sized light ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Eric242

Depends on the case your are getting. Different sizes of cases have different sized foam cubes. The smaller the case the smaller the cubes.

Eric


----------



## Norm

Does this count?


----------



## jamie.91

^^^^^^^ WOW ^^^^^^^

jamie

BTW i just received my first peli case today, no pics because we have all seen an empty peli case before,

NEED FOAM


----------



## Incidentalist

I use a Pelican 1020 to store my small Ti lights:


----------



## tx101

Surefire L1 Gen 1, K2 TFFC 220 + 18mm OP reflector (modded by me)
L1 head modded by McGizmo with a red emitter


----------



## Meganoggin

Nice neat job TX :thumbsup:


----------



## electricguy

Hi Everyone, I hope you don't mind a newbie posting. When I saw the topic and read through the discussion, I had to reply. I bought a couple of cases off ebay a few weeks ago. One for my Fluke 124 and one for my Fluke 289. I have to tell you I am thoroughly impressed with them. The design is so user friendly that you'll wonder how you ever got along without it. For my 124, it fits all my accessories in a case that half the size of that platic luggage that Fluke gives you. Most importantly, It protects my meter extremely well. AND, like the seller says "it looks damn good too". This guy who makes them is some sort of a Field Service Technician by day and makes these meter cases as a hobby. You guys should check these cases out, they are really awesome. Just go on ebay and search for the seller called: buyfrume2

Take care.....


----------



## rx78gp02

*[over-size image replaced by link - DM51]*

only thing missing is my new sf m6, but thats reserved for another time


----------



## jp2515

rx78gp02 said:


> only thing missing is my new sf m6, but thats reserved for another time


 
I see a few M3 in there, including a KL6 and a Porcupine mind telling us whats inside the other 2 lights (led/incan)?


----------



## reeso

Just a few of my custom lights






I've left a space for Mac's SST-50 EDC


----------



## toby_pra

Very nice Reeso! :twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback

It is very nice indeed!

This thread has just reminded me how much I want/*need* a pelican case!


----------



## rx78gp02

jp2515 said:


> I see a few M3 in there, including a KL6 and a Porcupine mind telling us whats inside the other 2 lights (led/incan)?



nothing too exciting in the m3's yet. 
one is basically stock. the other one with sw02 is getting ready for a d36 led implant soon, and the L6 has an MCE installed.


----------



## SUREFIRED

I just recieved my Pelican 1200 today!





Guess whats inside... :devil:






The 1200 is the perfet size for the M6 BTW.

Mike


----------



## ACHË

Not even in the same league as some of the amazing case setups on this thread....but it's my humble setup.
















So far all I have are 1060's but there's a 1040 & 1050 already in the mail headed this way. 

For EDC duty the 1060 is kind of big, considering the lights it's been protecting. I measured my lights and almost all of the ones I rotate into my EDC kit fit nicely in the 1040.

I'll post some more once all the cases get here.

PS

Does anybody else EDC a "large" light in a Pelican case?


----------



## jp2515

rx78gp02 said:


> nothing too exciting in the m3's yet.
> one is basically stock. the other one with sw02 is getting ready for a d36 led implant soon, and the L6 has an MCE installed.



:twothumbs

Thanks! Looks like you have a XM07 on the L6, curious if you mount it as a weapon light?

I also see you have the bezel removal tool, any plans for Ti or SS bezels in the future?


----------



## rx78gp02

jp2515 said:


> :twothumbs
> 
> Thanks! Looks like you have a XM07 on the L6, curious if you mount it as a weapon light?
> 
> I also see you have the bezel removal tool, any plans for Ti or SS bezels in the future?



if someone brings back the TI or SS crenulated bezel i probably will. 
As for the L6, i don't even own a firearm. I do play paintball, and sometimes we play at night games but for that i only use a G2 with the xm07 (no remote button). Only other reason why i got the xm07 was because i got it cheap lol.


----------



## skillet

Well, I've been keeping up with this thread... I've contemplated many times what I wanted to do, how I should do it, what size case.. just many scenarios.. You know the drill.. Well I had almost pulled the trigger a few times but held off... I had to go to Atlanta last week and before I left I was trying to find a store to just stop in and look at the pelicans and just out of the blue, the idea of using one of my old tool cases from work seem to roll itself around in my head.. So after a trip to a vendor for some foam whilst in Georgia, some glue, razor blade, Sharpie and test subjects... We have a winner....


----------



## Meganoggin

Very neat Skillet :thumbsup:

But I notice you have a few gaps....... what are you going to fill it up with?


----------



## skillet

Meganoggin said:


> Very neat Skillet :thumbsup:
> 
> But I notice you have a few gaps....... what are you going to fill it up with?




I need a M3 body for that Turbo head and a KL4 setup to put in above that KX2 setup 

PS: I be willing to use a TLS body of some sort if a certain CPF member had a box full laying around..... you know who you are... Meganoggin....


----------



## jslappa

Indeed, those TLS bodies are really nice. I had 2 (sold them) and having the ability to uncrew the body in half to make it a 1 x 18650(2 x 16340) was really great. Because I had 2, I was even able to make a 3 x 18650. 

As for my Peli's....I have 2 black 1200's, and just picked up one of those new 1510 Peli's that can be stuffed in the overhead compartment of most airplanes. They had black and Desert Tan, so I grabbed the Desert Tan. It is different, and reminds me of my days in the Marines, circa 1990, 1991. I have been working on the layout, but an mot finished. Will post the after shots, once all my lights get back from the Cerakote shop.


----------



## jamesmtl514

that's a nice box. I love Pelican cases.


----------



## brunt_sp

My little go-bag.






It's a 1200 case with Fivemega 2 X 26500 Megalennium & KT4.


----------



## leukos

brunt_sp said:


> My little go-bag.


 

Shhhwweeeet!!! I like to see portable fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## XanderH

I received my first Pelican Case yesterday:






I bought it for accessories and spare batteries only. But still, I should have bought a bigger one. :laughing:











Inside are:
- 6x AW 2600mAh 18650 batteries
- 4x Duracell CR123A primaries
- Fenix white diffusor
- Fenix traffic wand
- Fenix TK30 extension tube
- Ortec Head Band

I took out way too much foam, so I inserted some bamboo skewers for extra strength. Work in progress:






I'm pleased with the results.


----------



## lisantica

Here's the top layer of my Pelican Storm case IM2100.






Here's the bottom layer.


----------



## KarstGhost

*Lisantica, *that is an impressive collection! And you just joined CPF this month? I joined a couple months ago, but I only have 4 nice lights so far. I'm going to try and catch up!


----------



## lisantica

KarstGhost said:


> *Lisantica, *that is an impressive collection! And you just joined CPF this month? I joined a couple months ago, but I only have 4 nice lights so far. I'm going to try and catch up!



Yes, I got BIT big time by the flashlight bug. Now that my case is full, I'm thinking I will slow down, so there will be ample opportunity for you to catch up 

Lisa


----------



## Black Rose

lisantica said:


> Now that my case is full, I'm thinking I will slow down,


If you figure out how to do that, please pass on how you did it.

I'm at 65 lights and still going


----------



## lisantica

Black Rose said:


> If you figure out how to do that, please pass on how you did it.
> I'm at 65 lights and still going



I shall do that. But here goes, confession time, I *just* ordered another Pelican case  Oh, and I ordered the next size up!


----------



## jslappa

lisantica said:


> ............................. I'm thinking I will slow down.................................
> 
> Lisa


 
You know, no matter how many times you keep telling yourself that, it's not going to work:wave:

I think I have seen you post that statement, or a derivative of that statement at least a half-dozen times now. It sounds very similar to
"I can stop whenever I want"
"It doesn't control me, I control it"
"I'll just do it one more time, promise"

Lisa Lisa Lisa (as I shake my head, knowing full well that you are addicted)


----------



## icpd30

I don't have any cases yet, although I should. I've been contemplating how to display/store/house the lights. The top of the dresser is getting full. Lots of great collections.


----------



## knightrider

lisantica said:


> Here's the top layer of my Pelican Storm case IM2100.



You have great taste in lights and you developed this collection very quickly. I'm impressed.

So jealous of that original 6P with round bezel you have!


----------



## Kevin1322

Well, not a Pelican, but still organizational, storage, and protection. All in all, quite useful and I think I will like it a lot. I decided since I am into my lights so much as well as take them to places, I would go a different route and use a tackle box...737 Plano to be exact.




[/img]

It's nice to have the front door on there for traveling, but then I can take the door off if it is going to be in one place for a while and I am getting into the drawers daily.




[/img]

Here it is opened up. It is sweet to have my lights, batteries, chargers, carriers, drops, tools, and parts all in one place...organized, protected, and easy to get to.




[/img]

I'll spare everybody the details of what everything is. This is obviously the bottom drawer.




[/img]

Middle drawer.




[/img]

Top drawer




[/img]

Top




[/img]

Hope you like it. I do! :twothumbs


----------



## NotRegulated

Wow! The organization you set up in the Plano is really well thought out. Very useful. Will a three cell light fit in any of those drawers? Something like a Surefire 9P size?


----------



## Kevin1322

Absolutely. If you look at the middle drawer you will notice a Solarforce 3 cell light with a SF A001 bezel, plus there is about an inch of foam between the bezel and the back of the drawer. Plus the outside two areas of that drawer have dividers that can be used or not, making those able to hold an even longer light.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Great pics and ideas!!!

Heres the bottom of the 1500 loaded with weaponlights. I also have a 1060 filled with weaponlight accessories (adaptors, tailcaps, pressure switches)


----------



## 276

You always have the sickest surefire collection!


----------



## Kevin1322

DaFABRICATA said:


> Great pics and ideas!!!
> 
> Thanks! But I still feel I should be bowing down to yours and others collections. I'm just an amature, haha.


----------



## toby_pra

WOW thats a collection DaFab...and only weaponlights...

@Kevin

Why bowing down your collection...?

It is not as big as there would be a reason to bow down. :naughty:
You need more...! :twothumbs


----------



## Kevin1322

> @Kevin
> 
> Why bowing down your collection...?
> 
> It is not as big as there would be a reason to bow down. :naughty:
> You need more...! :twothumbs


 
If only I had the funds, haha . It is growing, and while I only have a few premium lights, I do have several other quality lights and several premium drops. Compare that to last year when I joined I only had a couple of good lights, so progress is being made . Like so many on here there are so many more cool lights I would love to have if I had plenty of money. I'll just have to choose wisely...so much to choose from this year!!!


----------



## Kevin1322

P.S. Does anybody have a problem with me or others posting non-pelican cases? Would it be better to start another thread?


----------



## seale_navy

I dont have a problem with that....I appreciate any pictures of cases storing torches though..


----------



## toby_pra

Kevin1322 said:


> P.S. Does anybody have a problem with me or others posting non-pelican cases? Would it be better to start another thread?



NO! 

Its still the same system...


----------



## maurigiann

Hey guys I'm new to the CPF, I just came across this thread and it coincidentally matched with what I have...A pelican case and my tiny flashlight collection (compared to some of yours lol) My jaw dropped when I saw some of the gigantic SureFire collections shown in this thread ....I feel humble. I just started working on UPS 2 months ago so hopefully I'll grow my collection soon:twothumbs Like a previous member posted in here, it seems I got bit by a flashlight bug and always feel the need to go to the flashlight section when I'm at Fry's or Target etc. I always look for 2 things in a flashlight (1. It has to be powered by standard AA or D cells (2. It has to be LED of-course. One of my uncle's is a SureFire nut, and has about 6 of them, comically when there was a massive outage 2 months ago none of his flashlights had working batteries or batteries at all, except one and it drained the cells in 15 minutes. So.... I had to let him borrow my MagLite LED 3D that he loved talking so much crap about. Anyways below is a pic of what I got, I completely screwed the Pelican case Pin-N-Pluck foam and unfortunately it looks like crap. I guess im gonna have to order new foam (MagLite 3D, Inova T4, Inova X2, Inova X5, LED Lenser p14 (the new 212lumen one) Fenix LD20, MiniMag LED, LED Lenser v12)


----------



## Tachikoma

Kevin1322 said:


> P.S. Does anybody have a problem with me or others posting non-pelican cases? Would it be better to start another thread?


 
Not at all, I opened this thread not only for Pelican brand, but similar cases too :thumbsup:


----------



## loszabo

Kevin1322 said:


> P.S. Does anybody have a problem with me or others posting non-pelican cases? Would it be better to start another thread?



Hardigg Storm is okay, too...


----------



## parnass

:welcome: Welcome aboard, maurigiann, and thanks for posting the photo of your collection. 

:thumbsup: Inova spoken here, too.


----------



## Kevin1322

:welcome:Welcome maurigiann. I'll be curious to see if you still only stick with AA or D batteries after a year of being on here. This site will really open your eyes to possibilities. I have to be careful how I talk to non cpfers these days about flashlights, otherwise they just give me that blank stare, haha.


----------



## maurigiann

Thanks Tachikoma&Kevin1322 ...God I hope I don't get too many ideas in here. I have an Inova x5 that is Lithium CR123 powered, and the first time it ran out of batteries I went on an expedition to find those things. (hence my avoidance of Lithium flashlights) First I went to my local 2 Walgreens, neither had them. Went to Radio Shack and they were out of stock. Finally drove to Fry's 40 miles and the cheapest ones I found were Energizer's at $5 each! I was pissed since I was barely making money when this happened several months back. I been looking around CPF and it seems some people are using rechargeable 18650 cells on certain flashlights, that technology sounds promising but clumsy at its current stage. The worst thing is that the best flashlights are powered by this little evil batteries! And I find them to be very impractical if there is a real emergency, and pretty much useless if you take them outside the U.S. I think they can be compared to an expensive Mercedes V12, you get a kick out of it when you step on it, but you just burned $10 dollars; and burning money on $5 batteries is a luxury I can't afford at the moment, neither do I like the idea of hunting the net for deals on them when I can go buy a 50 pack AA for $13 at Costco. I hope I did not offend any of you guys who have Lithium powered flashlights ...not my intention just my 3 cents


----------



## Jay R

maurigiann said:


> I completely screwed the Pelican case Pin-N-Pluck foam and unfortunately it looks like crap. I guess im gonna have to order new foam


 
Try the bamboo skewer trick from post 228 to sort out your foam. Straighten the foam up and feed a bamboo skewer through the middle of the foam to help keep it straight and in place.


----------



## Zeva

Anyone happen to see a good deal on a 1200? i think i m gonna buy one!


----------



## ACHË

Here are my Pelican cases: a 1040, 1050 & 1060

I usually EDC the 1040 most often, then the 1050 on some ocasions. The 1060 I usually take on night hiking or 
camping trips.







The usual suspects






Typical EDC Pelican Setups in rotation:


----------



## reeso

Mine looked like this a month ago






But since made a few purchases and found a cheap pelican alternative so now it looks like this


----------



## Monocrom

SUREFIRED said:


> My spares carrier: A Pelican 1010 with custom foam made for 123's.


 
Well, now I don't have to post what my one and only Pelican case looks like. Same black 1010 case, same brand of CR123s in it.


----------



## Meganoggin

@ reeso - please share your 'cheap alternative' , where from and how much?

Looks good - by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## angelofwar

Got some new foam for my Peli 1450...






And some "Stickers" for Christmas....


----------



## mitch168




----------



## Black Rose

Meganoggin said:


> @ reeso - please share your 'cheap alternative' , where from and how much?


Yes, please do.


----------



## reeso

Black Rose said:


> Yes, please do.


 
It's a UK site so might not seem cheap to non UK people

http://www.roofbox.co.uk/scripts/binGen.php?type=summ&query=RECASEBH


----------



## Brian321

Can someone please tell me how you make the bottom of the foam flat in your pelican cases? I bought my first pelican 1400 case for when i go canoeing and think i did ok cutting the foam, But i cant figure out how to get the bottom flat. How do you guys do it? Thanks.

Pics:






This is what i cant get flat(even)


----------



## angelofwar

Flip the whole thing upside down and push the rough edges to the bottom of the case, if that makes sense...


----------



## ejot

Is that possible with an asymmetrical cutout? :thinking:
Haven't had my coffee yet, so it's entirely possible I'm just not following correctly. 
_EDIT: I figured out what you meant as soon as I clicked reply. You'd flip the entire rectangular foam insert, and then do essentially what I describe below. The gun will be on the other side of the case._ 

For funny shapes, what I usually do is this: Pluck out the shape I want all the way through the thickness of the foam, then pull out the whole piece. With a large, sharp razor or knife, cut the depth I want off the *bottom *of the piece. Then reinsert it and push to the bottom; the clean, uncut surface now forms the bottom of the cavity. A couple tiny dabs of superglue will fix the insert in place. I actually prefer to leave it "loose" (it really doesn't go anywhere). 

At this point, the best I can see happening is ... pluck the shape out all the way through, then cut as clean and thin of a layer off the top as you can, and reinsert. One of those razor blades where you break off a little piece for a fresh tip may work well - use a fresh one and extend it all the way out.
_EDIT: See text in brown above. _


----------



## Tractor man

reeso said:


> It's a UK site so might not seem cheap to non UK people
> 
> http://www.roofbox.co.uk/scripts/binGen.php?type=summ&query=RECASEBH


 
Sweet Reeso

These look really nice, what size did you go for... if ya dont mind


----------



## Brian321

Thanks for they replies, That helps alot.


----------



## reeso

Tractor man said:


> Sweet Reeso
> 
> These look really nice, what size did you go for... if ya dont mind


 
The one in the pic is a Type 10 :twothumbs


----------



## Size15's

I thought I heard once of somebody using a hot wire (in an appropriately curved loop) to cut away the foam leaving a smooth even finish.
Or is that an insane idea I somehow made up?


----------



## Monocrom

If it's crazy but it works, then it's not so crazy.

(That might be the definition of innovative.)


----------



## JNewell

Size15's said:


> I thought I heard once of somebody using a hot wire (in an appropriately curved loop) to cut away the foam leaving a smooth even finish.
> Or is that an insane idea I somehow made up?



No, your memory is right on. I think they're even available as commercial products.


----------



## Tractor man

reeso said:


> The one in the pic is a Type 10 :twothumbs


 
Thanks for that :wave:. Are you happy with yours then? Is it good quality?. It looks nice from the pics and I think they are german made are they not...


----------



## reeso

Tractor man said:


> Thanks for that :wave:. Are you happy with yours then? Is it good quality?. It looks nice from the pics and I think they are german made are they not...


 
Yes, very happy with it. I also bought a couple of smaller ones (Type 05) which are roughly the same size as my Pelican 1060. Quality is as good and I prefer the clips on the B&W ones. 
Yes, they are german and have a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## Black Rose

Size15's said:


> I thought I heard once of somebody using a hot wire (in an appropriately curved loop) to cut away the foam leaving a smooth even finish.
> Or is that an insane idea I somehow made up?


That's what the R/C glider guys do when making vacuum bagged wings out of styrofoam.


----------



## cyrix9445

Here's my pelican setup, as seen in Jurassic Park:











Also have two of the pelicans that came with the maxa beams:


----------



## N10

wth?...3 maxabeams?that's nuts..lol


----------



## cyrix9445

N10 said:


> wth?...3 maxabeams?that's nuts..lol



lol yeaaa, just a lil, I might be selling one of em.


----------



## Vernon

The ever-changing set up:


----------



## Black Rose

Is that a Stratum I see?


----------



## 276

Black Rose said:


> Is that a Stratum I see?


that was the first thing i noticed.


----------



## Vernon

That's a Stratum: A00017. I just posted a review in the general LED forum if you're interested.


----------



## scout24

In case of McEmergency...







Some more...





Pelican 1470 with some toys...

Sorry for the crappy pics, my tripod needs replacing...


----------



## 276

Wow! what are the two in the to right?


----------



## scout24

276- if you mean the longest two, the one is a TB Ti 17670 body a'la the McGizmo 27LT, but a PD... with a Ti PD-S 27 head, and the longer, thinner one is Don's 2xaa McClicky with an Erin 27mm head.


----------



## ICUDoc

scout24 said:


> In case of McEmergency...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelican 1470 with some toys...
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics, my tripod needs replacing...



Whoa... just...whoa...


----------



## scout24

Doc- Thanks, but you are way too kind.


----------



## richardcpf

Some of the flashlights shown here are more durable than the case itself


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

I was thinking the same thing as Richard about the cases to house the lights.

Scout, that is some crazy collection of ti you have:thumbsup:. Just an incredible little suitcase full of lumen art objects.


----------



## richardcpf

Here is my little setup, I never had to use it and I hope it stays like this:
















You never know...





The black emergency charger runs on two AA betteries as well as 1 CR123 with some wiring, will charge the cellphone and works with the little green device, that is a universal lithium battery charger.

There is a fauxton if everything else fails, 5 lumens will come handy sometimes.


----------



## OscarTheDog

This one is full have another on its way.





OTD


----------



## Kraid

Well, this is a bit old, from when I was going underway. Its Pelican foam, but not a Pelican case. Hope its ok here.


----------



## Kevin1322

richardcpf said:


> Some of the flashlights shown here are more durable than the case itself


 
I find it quite humorous that we pay big money for tough as nails lights, then spend even more money to get a case and surround the light in foam padding.


----------



## scout24

I'm liking the BOB versions of the Pelican (and pelican-type) cases... great for transport, tough, no worries about the contents.:thumbsup:


----------



## leukos

Kevin1322 said:


> I find it quite humorous that we pay big money for tough as nails lights, then spend even more money to get a case and surround the light in foam padding.


 
Yes, there is some irony in it all. But think of it this way, if you just threw all your lights in a duffle bag and let them bang into each other, this can lead to more wear and tear than actually using them in the field. A quality case that keeps them separated and protected from the elements helps ensure that they work flawlessly every time you really need a light.


----------



## Kevin1322

leukos said:


> Yes, there is some irony in it all. But think of it this way, if you just threw all your lights in a duffle bag and let them bang into each other, this can lead to more wear and tear than actually using them in the field. A quality case that keeps them separated and protected from the elements helps ensure that they work flawlessly every time you really need a light.


 
Don't get me wrong, I said "we" because I have my lights in foam and carry them in a hard case too. But let's face it, most, or at least many, of the cases with flashlights posted here are not being taken "to the field." They are stored and maybe transported that way. For me, the more expensive the light (and often the tougher one) the more I seem to baby it because I don't want to get it scratched. Just seems backwards to me. But I'm sure I'm the only one that does that...

I love seeing the collections, the ideas, and the organization (and I also have mine posted, #237). Just find some things we do as flashaholics funny.  lovecpf

BTW, when I read "just throw them in a bag" I shuttered. I'm way to anal for that.


----------



## richardcpf

Kevin1322 said:


> Just find some things we do as flashaholics funny.


 
We are the only ones in the world who spends $20 in a case to store $15 worth of batteries.


----------



## jslappa

richardcpf said:


> Some of the flashlights shown here are more durable than the case itself


 
The pic of your P38 (can opener) and Magnesium fire-starter stick is a MUST for any B.O.B in any and all climates. Very nice!


----------



## scout24

I look at it this way, I haven't purchased cases to put my cases in yet!!  :nana:


----------



## leukos

Here's the effects of a light that doesn't ride in a pelican case:


----------



## Kevin1322

leukos said:


> Here's the effects of a light that doesn't ride in a pelican case:


 
I doubt that thing was in anything!

Guessing this light isn't a shelf queen...


----------



## JCD

Kevin1322 said:


> I doubt that thing was in anything!
> 
> Guessing this light isn't a shelf queen...



I suspect it might be. It looks to be covered in dust from never being used!


----------



## Kevin1322

JCD said:


> I suspect it might be. It looks to be covered in dust from never being used!


----------



## Cody Jansen

i am so jealous of these collections. i only have a mini mag currently. my quark 123^2 tactical comes in 2-3 days.


----------



## DM51

leukos said:


> Here's the effects of a light that doesn't ride in a pelican case:


There is a story (I believe it is a true one) of a man whose hat was eaten by an elephant. The hat was... er... "found" a few days later :sick2: :green: , then washed and returned to the owner, apparently still serrviceable. 

Leukos's light looks as if it may well have had a similar experience, so when Kevin1322 says 



Kevin1322 said:


> I doubt that thing was in anything!


... he may not know the whole story, LOL


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, the yellow G2 models tend to discolor like that. Still, I've never seen one that bad.


----------



## Eric242

It´s indeed a bad discoloration but I have to admit I like the looks of it much better that way!

Eric


----------



## leukos

Monocrom said:


> Yeah, the yellow G2 models tend to discolor like that. Still, I've never seen one that bad.


 
This one does garage duty, so the repeated falls on concrete and exposure to grease and oil age it quickly. But your comment hurt my G2's feelings, that picture was taken after the light was given a thorough scrubbing! :nana:


----------



## alexdiver

Here is my setup , 

1400 case with my d5000 and all the goodies for getting sick shots and video of myself and my girl kitesurfing









1200 case with my trusted tk40, my beloved zebra H-30q5 and my new acquired sst-90 1d mag witch runs on a 26650 lithium cell. 

Not a big collection but its all i need ! Maybe ill and a 1aa fenix or something !


----------



## Monocrom

leukos said:


> This one does garage duty, so the repeated falls on concrete and exposure to grease and oil age it quickly. But your comment hurt my G2's feelings, that picture was taken after the light was given a thorough scrubbing! :nana:


 
Oh damn! :duh2:

Give it a hug from me, and tell it I apologize.


----------



## snowboarder107

Here is my 1200 pelican case. It includes:
G2 Nitrolon
Aluminum bezel
V85 holster
SC1 spares carrier
P61 lamp
Red filter
Blue filter
IR filter
Combat rings
I am still waiting to fill up the rest of the space with a traffic wand, body extender, LED head, and the rechargeable kit.


----------



## jp2515

snowboarder107 said:


> Here is my 1200 pelican case. It includes:
> G2 Nitrolon
> Aluminum bezel
> V85 holster
> SC1 spares carrier
> P61 lamp
> Red filter
> Blue filter
> IR filter
> Combat rings
> I am still waiting to fill up the rest of the space with a traffic wand, body extender, LED head, and the rechargeable kit.



Neat setup. Might as well call it your G2 Go Kit! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vernon

Looks like you're ready for about anything.


----------



## Solscud007

Here is my travel case I set up for my trip to the London CPF meet in July. this is only half of what im bringing across the pond.


----------



## sosemot728

No lights, but engineering tools!








Stormcase im2370 (http://www.stormcase.com/StormCaseSizes/StormiM2370.htm)
Mitoyo Calipers (under the 117)
Wera Stainless Screwdrivers
Wera Stainless Allen Keys
Wera Stainless Hex driver's
Fluke 289
Fluke 117
Leatherman Charge Titanium


----------



## Scuderia

Not a Pelican, but a SKB. It does keep my lights safe.


----------



## richardcpf

wow the tk45 is a loooooooong flashlight.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy

lisantica said:


> Yes, I got BIT big time by the flashlight bug. Now that my case is full, I'm thinking I will slow down, so there will be ample opportunity for you to catch up
> 
> Lisa





Black Rose said:


> If you figure out how to do that, please pass on how you did it.
> 
> I'm at 65 lights and still going



The only way I was able to stop was to start modding other people's lights :devil:


----------



## jp2515




----------



## jp2515

Need to get some Pick n Pluck foam or the padded dividers, decisions decisions.


----------



## sledhead

Here is my titanium Pelican case. Figured I'd post it now. One or two have left the fold.








Nice to have them all in one place! Love these cases.


----------



## DimeRazorback

What model is that Peli?


----------



## sledhead

It's an 1150 - Nice size for single battery lights!


----------



## DimeRazorback

Thanks for that mate, looks like I'll be getting one for my Ti collection


----------



## Leif24

Great cases guys. Guess, I have to buy some, lol.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Leif24 said:


> Great cases guys. Guess, I have to buy some, lol.


what do you mean, you guess? Of course you HAVE to buy some.


----------



## kj2

Made my self a case, last week. Looks nice, but if I compare with the Pelican cases. Damn, I've work to do. 
But my Maglite 5D,3D,2D and Fenix TK-11 R2 are save and dust-free now :thumbsup:


lovecpf


----------



## MrSneakyMan

kj2 said:


> Made my self a case, last week. Looks nice, but if I compare with the Pelican cases. Damn, I've work to do.
> But my Maglite 5D,3D,2D and Fenix TK-11 R2 are save and dust-free now :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> lovecpf



Do you have any photos of the case? I'd be keen to see some of a custom case.


----------



## DM51

WOW! That is really eye-catching.  What a great collection! Very good choice of color for the Peli-case for these lights.


sledhead said:


> Here is my titanium Pelican case. Figured I'd post it now. One or two have left the fold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to have them all in one place! Love these cases.


----------



## fullpost

got my first big pelican case today, a 1500. all my lights in there except the ones I EDC or want to sell in the near future.


----------



## dcaprilia

Whats the best way to cut out the foam of the Pelican?


----------



## angelofwar

If it's not "Pick&Pluck" (which it should be :thinking, then use a VERY sharp craft knife/razor, and keep the foam "taught" when ya cut it (pull it tight and keep constant pressure on it as you cut, using small precision strokes)


----------



## Mr Bigglow

DM51 said:


> There is a story (I believe it is a true one) of a man whose hat was eaten by an elephant. The hat was... er... "found" a few days later :sick2: :green: , then washed and returned to the owner, apparently still serrviceable.
> 
> Leukos's light looks as if it may well have had a similar experience, so when Kevin1322 says
> 
> ... he may not know the whole story, LOL


 
The hat was a zookeeper's Tilley and the elephant was at the Toronto Zoo. Tilley displayed a poster about it in their store for years afterwards. 

If anyone doubts the story, I can take them to the very spot where the elephant once stood.


----------



## 276

I heard that same story from a friend of mine when we started selling Tilley hats at work.


----------



## wyager

None of my lights are expensive enough to warrant a case 
Lasers, that's another story... Did you know you can cut the foam in cases with nichrome wire and a big power supply? Hello, red hot cheese wire


----------



## Scuderia

Got myself a new case. But i'm left with a space for 1 more light. Time to look into another case. :laughing:






Both cases.


----------



## Plan B

Scuderia said:


> Got myself a new case. But i'm left with a space for 1 more light. Time to look into another case. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Both cases.



Hmmm, those two cases look about right for what I am looking to order. Would you please be able to tell me the brand name of those cases and also the size of them both? They look good Scuderia.

Hopefully the two cases I order will do me for a while for the flashlights I have


----------



## Scuderia

Plan B said:


> Hmmm, those two cases look about right for what I am looking to order. Would you please be able to tell me the brand name of those cases and also the size of them both? They look good Scuderia.
> 
> Hopefully the two cases I order will do me for a while for the flashlights I have



Hi Plan B, They are SKB's. Please refer to the specs below. Hope this helps. The info is taken off SKB's website. 


*Top: SKB Mil-Std Waterproof Case 5" Deep (w/ cubed foam) 
3I-1610-5B-C *

*WEIGHT* 
Product Weight 
5.50 lb
2.49 kg

*INSIDE DIMENSIONS* 
Lid Depth 
2.00 in
5.08 cm
Base Depth 
3.50 in
8.89 cm
Interior Length 
16.00 in
40.64 cm
Interior Width 
10.00 in
25.40 cm
Interior Depth 
5.50 in
13.97 cm
Interior Cu. Volume 
0.51 cu ft
0.01 cu m

*OTHER PROPERTIES* 

Max. Temperature 
160.00° F
71.11° C
Min. Temperature 
-40.00° F
-40.00° C


*Bottom: SKB Mil-Std Waterproof Case 7" Deep (w/ cubed foam, wheels and pull handle) 
3I-2011-7B-C *

*WEIGHT* 

Product Weight 
11.70 lb
5.31 kg

*INSIDE DIMENSIONS* 
Lid Depth 
2.00 in
5.08 cm
Base Depth 
5.50 in
13.97 cm
Interior Length 
20.38 in
51.77 cm
Interior Width 
11.44 in
29.06 cm
Interior Depth 
7.50 in
19.05 cm
Interior Cu. Volume 
1.01 cu ft
0.03 cu m

*OTHER PROPERTIES* 

Max. Temperature 
160.00° F
71.11° C
Min. Temperature 
-40.00° F
-40.00° C


----------



## manitoe

My 2 favourite lights in a yellow Pelican 1010: 




HDS Ra Clicky 170T and 140GT by M4nitoe, on Flickr


----------



## octaf

That's very cute set up.


----------



## Plan B

Scuderia said:


> Hi Plan B, They are SKB's. Please refer to the specs below. Hope this helps. The info is taken off SKB's website.




Yes that's perfect. Thank you very much Scuderia, much appreciated. :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom

manitoe said:


> My 2 favourite lights in a yellow Pelican 1010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HDS Ra Clicky 170T and 140GT by M4nitoe, on Flickr


 
Now I know which Pelican case to buy after I get my Ra Clicky.

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## bradleyj37

here is my setup for now....


----------



## angelofwar

Nice set-up for some nice lights, bradley! Oh, and :welcome:.


----------



## bradleyj37

thanks aof, i havent been at this long but have already gone through my first minor clean house session right after i bought my pelican case. now i have spaces but no lights.


----------



## red_hackle

Since my flashlights just found a new home in a Peli/Hardigg Storm iM2050 case recently, I figured this thread is the perfect place for my very first post in this forum.











From left to right:
Bored Custom Cerakote Surefire 6P with Malkoff M60 drop-in
Bored Custom HA Surefire Z2 with Malkoff M61 drop-in
ThruNite multi-level XP-G drop-in
Spare McClicky installation kit
Stock Surefire 6P with Malkoff M60LF drop-in

The spare room in the case is reserved for the Moddoo Triple XP-G Three Level drop-in and battery charger I just ordered from Oveready yesterday.


Hi, I'm red_hackle and I am a flashaholic.


----------



## wyager

red_hackle said:


> Hi, I'm red_hackle and I am a flashaholic.


I can tell.... 
I'm surprised that this is your first post! You have a nice collection... when I first joined, I had 1 good light and no case :nana:


----------



## SARLights

Nice start, Red_Hackle. :welcome:

But watch your wallet. CPF+lights+Pelicans= 
Know what you're getting yourself into. It's a deep hole with no way out. At least it's not dark.


----------



## richardcpf

SARLights said:


> Nice start, Red_Hackle. :welcome:
> 
> But watch your wallet. CPF+lights+Pelicans=
> Know what you're getting yourself into. It's a deep hole with no way out. At least it's not dark.


 
fixed: CPF+SF lights+Pelicans=


----------



## red_hackle

richardcpf said:


> fixed: CPF+SF lights+Pelicans=



oo: Oh dear... now that's a bit negative, isn't it? So far, flashlights have always been  for me rather than  or !

For me it all started with a Surefire Z2 more than 8 years ago and while I have owned flashlights from other brands over time I have always replaced/upgraded rather than hoarded and somehow always keep coming back full circle: Have yet to find a match for my Surefire lights (these days with ElectronGuru's custom finish and Malkoff drop-ins)...


----------



## bmuir40

Can anyone reccomed a Pelican case for a Surefire M6, with 2 Spare carries, and a red filer cover?

I didn't see any in the posts.

Thanks


----------



## ElectronGuru

bmuir40 said:


> Can anyone reccomed a Pelican case for a Surefire M6, with 2 Spare carries, and a red filer cover?



Inspired by this thread, I picked up an 1170. Wider and more shallow than models of a similar size, its just deep enough for the KT4 found on the M6:








Inspired by the black/gray color scheme of the case, I built a pair of black/gray throwers. Top is a custom black HA Megallanium + KT4. Bottom is a custom black HA Z2 + custom gray HA M2-50 head. 2500L in a 2.5 in head (1909), and 1000L in a 1.5 inch head (SST/50), respectively.


----------



## SuperTrouper

That is sweet. Looks like you have some spare room for a few batteries in the case too ElectronGuru!


----------



## SuperTrouper

I've recently acquired a couple of Pelicans, click for a larger view:







The first one is a small portable battery store as you can see and the second is for a few lights that aren't used and some things I want to keep away from the kids :naughty:


----------



## Dioni

ElectronGuru said:


>


 
Very nice Dan! :thumbsup:
I'm looking for a 1200-OD to store my M6/bulbs/holders but I see 1170 is also a good option.


----------



## shado

My first case,









I have four more on the way


----------



## Scuderia

Very nice!!!

Love the real tree camo


----------



## SML

My battery case


----------



## bmcgators98

This thread inspired me to go get a pelican case. This is a 1300. It holds basically everything I've got. 





By null at 2010-09-26


----------



## Sleeper

*Re: Post your Pelican case setup! (does this count?)*





can't remember if it's a Cree or not. There's also another case, just out of frame, that protects this case - just in case.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Excellent use of the Pelican case. The ergonomics and layout will provide ample protection to your Photon.
I would have Pelican laser cut the foam to the form of the light though, you can never be too cautious.


----------



## shado

I just received today a new "Mossy Oak" and a Gatlight V2 Aluminum :twothumbs

The new case (Mossy Oak 1040)




A SPY Perfect Fit




New Gatlight with Old Gatlight (Mossy Oak 1020)


----------



## Meganoggin

Loving the mossy oak Shado - but you have to get some foam to protect those beautiful lights :thumbsup:


----------



## Sleeper

jamesmtl514 said:


> Excellent use of the Pelican case. The ergonomics and layout will provide ample protection to your Photon.
> I would have Pelican laser cut the foam to the form of the light though, you can never be too cautious.


LMFAO - (much funnier than mine).


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: Post your Pelican case setup! (does this count?)*



Sleeper said:


> can't remember if it's a Cree or not. There's also another case, just out of frame, that protects this case - just in case.


 
If that was lead instead of foam, that thing could survive a direct nuclear blast....


----------



## Swyguy

Nice setups everyone


----------



## Plan B

Just thought I'd post a picture of my case setup.

Two of my 'Mossy Oak' pelican 1020 and 1040 micro cases showed up yesterday and I love these little things! The Camo print on these is just beautiful!! :twothumbs


----------



## Scuderia

Plan B said:


> Just thought I'd post a picture of my case setup.
> 
> Two of my 'Mossy Oak' pelican 1020 and 1040 micro cases showed up yesterday and I love these little things! The Camo print on these is just beautiful!! :twothumbs



Nice cases Plan B.


----------



## Plan B

Scuderia said:


> Nice cases Plan B.



Thanks! 

I ended up getting the same SKB cases that you have actually and I must say thanks again for letting me know the sizes that you have as it made it easy for me. It worked out a good choice in the end! :twothumbs

The case on the right is the one that I just grab when I go camping etc. I just put either the V2 catapult or the TK45 and a ld20 in the case and off I go. Works out easy as I can just grab it and go. 

Sometimes I grab both cases though if I think I'm going to have a play.


----------



## Tachikoma

Just ordered this cigar caddy made by Otterbox, it will host my Spartan laser pointer :thumbsup:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## donn_

Here's my newest Pelican case, The Malkoff Collection:






A warm Wildcat on an MD3 body.
A Hound Dog head.
An A19 extender in HAIII-BK.
A clipped MD2 with a 3-speed Warm MC-E drop-in.
An MD2 head with an M61W drop-in and 2-stage ring.
An assortment of extra cells.


----------



## Rezarf

Solscud007 said:


> Here is my travel case I set up for my trip to the London CPF meet in July. this is only half of what im bringing across the pond.


 
I'd like to see the hosts of some of those lights


----------



## Scuderia

Plan B said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I ended up getting the same SKB cases that you have actually and I must say thanks again for letting me know the sizes that you have as it made it easy for me. It worked out a good choice in the end! :twothumbs
> 
> The case on the right is the one that I just grab when I go camping etc. I just put either the V2 catapult or the TK45 and a ld20 in the case and off I go. Works out easy as I can just grab it and go.
> 
> Sometimes I grab both cases though if I think I'm going to have a play.



You're most welcome. These cases are addictive. Got a few more :twothumbs

The one that is closed is still empty, waiting to be filled. 





Top 2 : Underwater Kinetics Ultrabox ( Smaller ones for Lithiums, the other for NIMH )
Bottom 4 : SKB


----------



## TITANER

TITAN1833 said:


> Wow after Eric242's contribution mine is poor in comparison


 Not poor,all of them look interesting.You are richer than me .:devil:


----------



## TITANER

Scuderia said:


> You're most welcome. These cases are addictive. Got a few more :twothumbs
> 
> The one that is closed is still empty, waiting to be filled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top 2 : Underwater Kinetics Ultrabox ( Smaller ones for Lithiums, the other for NIMH )
> Bottom 4 : SKB


 Wow wow wow!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Eric242

Since the setup changes from time to time I thought I take some new ones.


----------



## richardcpf

That is very...

clean.


----------



## The Jinx

quick question, does anyone suggest buying a pelican case if i only have 3 moderately priced flashlights. (<$50) I mean a good pelican case probably cost more than those flashlights

thanks,
Jinx


----------



## Notsure Fire

I think most would agree that surefires look like they belong the most in a pelican case.


----------



## ejot

The Jinx said:


> quick question, does anyone suggest buying a pelican case if i only have 3 moderately priced flashlights. (<$50) I mean a good pelican case probably cost more than those flashlights
> 
> thanks,
> Jinx




If you need to be on the move and keep the lights safe and well protected... then YES!

If you just think Pelican cases are cool, and a nice way to keep the lights together ... then YES!

lovecpf


----------



## wyager

The Jinx said:


> quick question, does anyone suggest buying a pelican case if i only have 3 moderately priced flashlights. (<$50) I mean a good pelican case probably cost more than those flashlights
> 
> thanks,
> Jinx



Just get a $8 handgun case on amazon... it's a pelican, minus the waterproofness/airtightness/etc, but since flashlights are already pretty tough it should be fine. I used one to hold all of my expensive lasers before I sold them, and I used some hot nichrome wire to carve out the shapes of various things I was storing in the foam.


----------



## TITANER

The Jinx said:


> quick question, does anyone suggest buying a pelican case if i only have 3 moderately priced flashlights. (<$50) I mean a good pelican case probably cost more than those flashlights
> 
> thanks,
> Jinx


 I suggest you buy one,although you just own a little moderately priced flashlights,as time goes on you will own more and more flashlights .


----------



## angelofwar

Just got a 1400 to go with my 1430...now I just need to get some more foam. Hope to have pic's up of all 3 of my big peli's.


----------



## kj2

Will a Maglite 5D fit in a Peli case 1500?


----------



## Tachikoma

kj2 said:


> Will a Maglite 5D fit in a Peli case 1500?


 
The 5D is 43,5cm long while the internal dimension of a Peli1500 is 42,5cm, so maybe it might fit if placed in diagonal (I used this solution with success to fit a Wickedlasers Spyder II GX in a Peli1150, the foam aesthetic shape ain't pretty though...).


----------



## kj2

Tachikoma said:


> The 5D is 43,5cm long while the internal dimension of a Peli1500 is 42,5cm, so maybe it might fit if placed in diagonal (I used this solution with success to fit a Wickedlasers Spyder II GX in a Peli1150, the foam aesthetic shape ain't pretty though...).


 thnx -Then I'l have to buy a B&W Outdoor Case Type 61. One plus side- B&W is cheaper


----------



## scotto

Quick question for Plan B. Where did you order those Mossy Oak cases from? Somewhere local in Australia?


----------



## pnwoutdoors

*APE ACHC5600 case*

I just picked up a APE ACHC5600 hard case.

The interior dimensions are 17.62"L x 12.25"H x 6.25"W, roughly the size of a Pelican Storm iM2400. It's a hard-backed case and has the pick-and-pluck foam. This one is the largest of the ACHC series cases. While it isn't a heavy-duty molded case, nor waterproof, it's capable enough of protecting a collection of flashlights or other fragile items from dust and mishandling.

*PROS:*

At 17x12 in size, it can hold about a dozen SF 6P sized flashlights if they're laid out flat along the top layer of the foam. 
With an interior depth of just over 6", it can hold long/thin items vertically in the foam in order to save space. It can even hold a SF 6P sized flashlight vertically, if you choose.
The _Dayglo_ yellow interior foam makes it easy to identify anything stored inside the case.
Its pricing is a relative "steal" when compared to most of the other alternatives that are available.

*CONS:*

The construction and materials of the case are not bomb-proof, so it won't survive heavy handling like some of the tougher, more-expensive molded cases will.
It's not waterproof, so kayak trips with the flashlight collection are out.
Even the best pick-and-pluck foam isn't the strongest material on the planet, so you need to be sure to leave good space between stored items if expecting the foam to stay in place surrounding all items. If manhandled, this case's P&P foam has a tendency to separate from its neighboring "squares" of foam fairly easily.


To hold the entirety of my remaining collection of spare hosts, heads, tails, lenses and batteries, I would need a second of these large cases. My collection of ~40 battery cells could probably fit in the medium case. 

While I would certainly love to have a small "army" of Pelican Storm/Hardigg cases floating around the house, for the money I think this basic case is hard to beat. It's roomy enough for even 2D MagLite sized flashlights, roomy enough to hold 5" long knives, SureFire 6P sized flashlights and other long/skinny items vertically so that space is saved, and yet it's tough enough to withstand a simple life around the household while protecting some of our more fragile items.


Stock photo of the APE ACHC5600, interior:







Stock photo of the APE ACHC5600, exterior:






My ACHC5600, containing 7 SolarForce L2 hosts, 1 ShiningBeam S-Mini 18650 (vertically, in the lower central area), 1 UniqueFire #3929 XM-L, 1 LambdaLights 2DXML Mag, 4 pocket knives (three lengthwise and one vertically):


----------



## kj2

*Re: APE ACHC5600 case*

Yesterday I bought a B&W Outdoor Case Type 61 (black).
Very nice,big case. Cheaper than a Peli (for me  ), but easier to open. I'll upload pics later this week.


----------



## breachloader

I have the following:

Pelicase 1750 Black
Pelicase 1750 Tan
CED (Competitive edge dynamics) Size L - As good as peli for less €€€
Plano pillar case. 

And a whole host of other unknowns.

BR


----------



## kj2

Maglite 5D - 3D - 2D -B&W outdoor case Type 61


----------



## Solscud007

I picked up this monstrosity of a case yesterday off Craigslist for $60. It is a Peli Case. I think it is from Spain or some other part of Europe since only European countries use "Peli" for "Pelican" It is an old 1650 case but instead of an integrated extendable handle, it has a large fold out handle that locks into place for towing the case.

According to Pelican's website 


> This case has internal wheel and/or handle wells that will reduce usable area. Please review for each application.



So one benefit to mine is that the folding handle does not encroach into the storage space of the case.

I was hoping it would be small enough for carry on. apparently not. The previous owner wanted $75 which is still good for the case. But it is old and has cosmetic damage. One of the protective ribbing has broken off. No foam but I intend on using it as a suit case. I just wish it was smaller for carry on purposes. Here it is next to a carry-on case that my fiancee used to use. I use it now. Kinda emasculating haha. So that is why I wanted a Pelican manly case. But as you can see the Pelican 1650 is too big.


----------



## Meganoggin

Nice snag at that price Solscud - the airline carry on size is the Peli 1510, or the new Peli Storm iM2500.


----------



## Solscud007

Thanks. I don't really need such a big case but couldn't turn it down for the price.


----------



## ARA

Inspired entirely by this thread to buy Pelican cases, i must say i love em. Here's my humble contribution to this great thread :wave: 

A Spa-defense SPL-120 Novatac in a Pelican 1010 Black case







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## WESBC

Solscud007 said:


> Thanks. I don't really need such a big case but couldn't turn it down for the price.


 

I've been there 4 times, got me 3x 1650 + a 1660 for dirt cheap. Pelican even replaced one that had a broken rib free of charge, the catch was that I had to ship it to them, but I live pretty close to the headquarters so I swung by one day.

What you have is an older model with the flip handle compared to the newer pull out handles.


----------



## duboost

Here's my little emergency light case. It's a 1060 case with a G2L w/ M61WLL, oveready black ss bezel, a xeno diffusor, and 12 cr123's (2 are in the light). M61WLL has a full output runtime of 10 hours, so this case will pump out 70 lumens for quite a while . I'm just waiting to get a delrin tail shroud for the light so it will tailstand


----------



## Solscud007

Tubig said:


> I've been there 4 times, got me 3x 1650 + a 1660 for dirt cheap. Pelican even replaced one that had a broken rib free of charge, the catch was that I had to ship it to them, but I live pretty close to the headquarters so I swung by one day.
> 
> What you have is an older model with the flip handle compared to the newer pull out handles.




Really? Im headed to LA next week. Do you think they can replace this one? the broke rib is kind of dissapointing. I do like the flip handle though.


----------



## WESBC

I emailed them pics of the broken rib and they sent me a RMA number. I would just call and confirm through email just to be sure. The newer cases no longer have the extra ribs on the sides.


Third from the bottom is the one they replaced it with, the one below it is the model after yours, but still not the newest (my favorite)





This was of the broken rib:






And just to stay on topic, here are some pics that were lost during the transition:


----------



## Solscud007

Tubig said:


> I emailed them pics of the broken rib and they sent me a RMA number. I would just call and confirm through email just to be sure. The newer cases no longer have the extra ribs on the sides.
> 
> 
> Third from the bottom is the one they replaced it with, the one below it is the model after yours, but still not the newest (my favorite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]




Oh wow I can see that broken rib. seems similar to my break. i will try. Wont hurt to ask on Tuesday.

what organizer is that in the picture above? Can you take a picture of your newer 1650 back? I am curious to see if the sliding handle is attached via a plate system or is it truly integrated into the system like mine is?

Here you can see the break in my pic.







I hope they exchange it. I would like a tan version. Black just concerns me about heat absorption. Black doesnt seem like a good idea. a lighter color would help reflect heat a bit.


----------



## WESBC

The one you quoted is an 1170 with two Coccon Grid-Its CPG5.
http://www.cocooninnovations.com/product_info.php?cat_id=0&product_id=156

I don't have a camera right now, but the back of the newest 1650 is like this.. just bigger
(this is a 1510)







Here are some shots of the my "older" 1650, both their handles are attached as a "plate"











The only difference between my 1650 backs are the method of handle extension/retraction. The newer one looks like the 1510 above where you lift a small lever type handle (towards the top) to release the pull out handle. The older one that I have uses a switch type mechanism to release the handle. You can partially see the yellow part of it on the bottom pic. I can take pics side by side later today if you want.


----------



## Vernon

To all you folks who know your Pelican cases, I need your help. I'm looking for a case that will hold all of my 13 lights (and maybe have room for an extra one or two). I'd like it to be as "shallow" as possible. I wonder if the 1490 might work? Any suggestions for me? The purpose is to be able to pack all of my lights into one Pelican for easy access (mainly so I can show all of them off at once).

Here are the lights I'd like it to hold:



M3LT
6P/A19/McClicky/M61w
C2-CJ
C2/Nailbender SST50
E2DL
LX2
MINIMUS
G2
LEGION II
FENIX L0D
ZEBRALIGHT H50
QUARK PREON TITANIUM
MAC'S SST50 EDC

Thanks in advance for any help you can give!
Josh


----------



## Solscud007

Tubig said:


> The one you quoted is an 1170 with two Coccon Grid-Its CPG5.
> http://www.cocooninnovations.com/product_info.php?cat_id=0&product_id=156
> 
> I don't have a camera right now, but the back of the newest 1650 is like this.. just bigger
> (this is a 1510)
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some shots of the my "older" 1650, both their handles are attached as a "plate"
> 
> The only difference between my 1650 backs are the method of handle extension/retraction. The newer one looks like the 1510 above where you lift a small lever type handle (towards the top) to release the pull out handle. The older one that I have uses a switch type mechanism to release the handle. You can partially see the yellow part of it on the bottom pic. I can take pics side by side later today if you want.



Thanks for the info. You dont need to bother taking a pic. I wasnt sure if the new ones also used that mounted plate design. I wonder why they switched to that design? Perhaps the 1650 wheeled/handled back plate is used in other cases so they can make just one plate for multiple cases.

I do like that they have 4 wheels where I just have two.


----------



## WESBC

Try laying them out and position them like how you want, then go from there. That way you can adjust your spacing accordingly and choose the best size without it getting too cramped


----------



## WESBC

Solscud007 said:


> Thanks for the info. You dont need to bother taking a pic. I wasnt sure if the new ones also used that mounted plate design. I wonder why they switched to that design? Perhaps the 1650 wheeled/handled back plate is used in other cases so they can make just one plate for multiple cases.
> 
> I do like that they have 4 wheels where I just have two.


 
no problemo. No clue why though. Maybe for the versatility of a normal pull out handle, allowing a bigger gap between you and the case when lugging it around. Yeah I was kinda disappointed when the new 1650 they gave me was different than the one I had. Had I known better, I would've just kept the "broken" one. Also, the newest one uses a bolt instead of a pin for the wheel axles


----------



## RedLED

*Check our this Plano...*

I really like the cases some of you guy's have, very nice...indeed!

At my company, we have a ton of Pelican Cases, black, gray, yellow, orange...in fact, I bought out an entire camera store that was closing. We, of course, use them to ship our specialty long super-telephoto lenses, and lighting Equip.. to locations.

I also have Anvil Cases, if you want real tough.

However, I found Plano has a nice accessory case with pick and pluck at Mega-Lo-Mart for $10.00...Someone had a photo in one of the earlier posts, and they are great!

They are the _*Plano XL Accessory Case - 16.75 X 6 X 14.5.*_ They are perfect for local, (Local: Non air travel) around town vehicle use.have always liked Plano's products, and this is another good one for flashlight storage, and only $10.00!

I love Pelicans, but sometimes we may not need the extra expense, or weight for our already extra-tough lights and knives. 

They also lock, should you you wish to add a firearm.

I would caution you to not check these as baggage on a flight, however, they may fit in the overhead.

Check them out! Thing is they have a nice look high-tech, like pelicans. They look expensive.

I am going to get some for basic storage. 

They are also good to ship something for repair. You take the case with the item inside, and have it boxed up at the local package store, and off it goes adding excellent protection, and light weight for shipping expenses. 

Best wishes,

NR


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: Check our this Plano...*

You mean this one, Red?




[/IMG]

Just make sure you check it out before you buy it, cause some of them do not come with the plick-n-pluck. The 2nd one of these I bought did not have the foam. The 3rd "hidden" sheet (under the bottom egg-shell sheet) is what to look for. Nice case's, a little lighter than the peli's, and as Red mentioned, great for around town/camping trips, where ultra ruggedness isn't required.


----------



## RedLED

*Re: Check our this Plano...*



angelofwar said:


> You mean this one, Red?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Just make sure you check it out before you buy it, cause some of them do not come with the plick-n-pluck. The 2nd one of these I bought did not have the foam. The 3rd "hidden" sheet (under the bottom egg-shell sheet) is what to look for. Nice case's, a little lighter than the peli's, and as Red mentioned, great for around town/camping trips, where ultra ruggedness isn't required.




Yes,

That is it! My foam is dark gray, and the P & P is on the bottom. I just picked up another one at the Mega Lo Mart tonight...Ten Dollars!

I have always liked Plano's things well made in USA, too!

Pelicans are great around water, and air travel, Anvil cases are amazing, I use these to ship gear to locations also, and my personal luggage and brief cases are Haliburton Cases. I have some of my custom folders in a nice Haliburton case.


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Check our this Plano...*

What is Mega-lo-mart?


----------



## WESBC

*Re: Check our this Plano...*



Solscud007 said:


> What is Mega-lo-mart?


 

King of the Hill tv show reference, and with the help of google ,it's the tv's representation of Walmart.


----------



## AnotherADDiction

*Re: Check our this Plano...*

That is a great find on the Plano case...which department is that found in? I usually get some small bins in fishing, but I have never seen anything as nice as that.
Thanks


----------



## Solscud007

*Re: Check our this Plano...*

Ahhh I thought it might be walmart. well good news, I got off the phone with Pelican. They will exchange my broken case for a new one. Lets see if they are generous and will give me a tan version of the 1650!!!!


----------



## watermelonfan

Hi, 

I found this article with some cool mods that maybe you guys would enjoy. They are modified Pelican Cases. Pretty sweet things. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Meganoggin

That's pretty neat - thanks for posting!


----------



## Solscud007

So good news everyone, who has been paying attention. 

I went to Pelican Products yesterday with my broken 1650 Peli Products Case. And walked out with a new one. I wish had gotten a tan version. But I cant complain.

It was rather convoluted. Pelican is so big that there is too much paperwork and protocol regarding EVERYTHING THEY DO!!!

You can't simply walk in, get approved for warranty replacement and walk out with a new case.

They said they will ship the case to me. Crap. I live in NY. I kinda need the case to go back to NY on Tuesday. 

So I ask can't I save Pelican shipping costs and just take one now? Nope. All warranty replacements are handled by their new Chino warehouse. Which is a good 60 miles away. Ok fine, can I pick it up monday at Chino?

Oh we are not sure they allow will-call pick up.

arggggh why is this so complicated? I have already been approved for replacement. Just give me a case, any case. 

I remained calm and patient. The secretary was trying her best. It didnt help that the phone kept ringing for 40 mins NON-STOP. Well she finally managed to get someone in the Torrance office to pull a case for me.


----------



## Solscud007

whoops double post.


----------



## Meganoggin

It's nice to know they stand by their products, even if they make it difficult, I guess they are set up for postal claims?

How is Cali going?


----------



## kj2

Maglite XL100 - Fenix E21 - Fenix E20 - Fenix TK11 R2 - Fenix TK35 - Fenix E01 -Pelican 1200 case-


----------



## WESBC

So their new warranty center is in Chino, eh? That's only a 15 min drive compared to over an hour drive for me. I don't know why they hassled you so much. I simply walked in with my 1650 and the issued RMA number, told the receptionist, brought some one out to take it and bring me a brand new one. Probably less than 10-15 minutes of just waiting looking at their brochures. Just a signature that I picked it up, and that was it.


----------



## Solscud007

Tubig said:


> So their new warranty center is in Chino, eh? That's only a 15 min drive compared to over an hour drive for me. I don't know why they hassled you so much. I simply walked in with my 1650 and the issued RMA number, told the receptionist, brought some one out to take it and bring me a brand new one. Probably less than 10-15 minutes of just waiting looking at their brochures. Just a signature that I picked it up, and that was it.


 
Yeah they said the changes were new. So the receptionist didnt quite know how to facilitate the RMA process. Usually the RMA generates a shipping request/order. Also it didnt help that I showed up at noon so a lot of people were on lunch.


----------



## Tsz Kin

my pelican 1010 ^^


----------



## kj2

That are a lot of batteries. 18650 is also an option hea


----------



## AnotherADDiction

*Re: Check our this Plano...*



RedLed said:


> <Snip> the Mega Lo Mart tonight...Ten Dollars!
> <Snip>


RedLed,
Thanks again for the great tip! I picked up one tonight at the Mart...but mine came out to $10.70 - How did you get the great deal?:thinking:
Seriously, this is a great, low cost case. I will be picking up some more, it is very versatile. Now I can get a case for my chargers, DMM, network wiring tools...I never realized how many things could use a good case...my spices, my.... All I will need next is a label maker.:huh:


----------



## Monocrom

Tsz Kin said:


> my pelican 1010 ^^



Looks good. Even with the minor typo.


----------



## tx101

Monocrom said:


> Looks good. Even with the minor typo.




LOL ...... Resuce = RESCUE


----------



## think2x

Here's my set-up. I didn't even want to have one until I saw this thread a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Nicrod

Here's mine!!! More to follow. I'm putting together some more 1010's with single light w/batteries combos. 







[EDIT] I have since Added a 1020 with 24 more spare primaries. And another solid Black 1020 with pick N pluck foam with my HDS 170T and a 17670 Tube with two Moddoo clips


----------



## grayhighh

Anyone know if the batteryjunction foam differ from the lighthound foam? looks different on the pic.


----------



## CKOD

You guys and your cases full of batteries... 








pelican im2050 case + 10x long M cells + hopefully space for a battery management pcb.


----------



## Monocrom

grayhighh said:


> Anyone know if the batteryjunction foam differ from the lighthound foam? looks different on the pic.


 
L.H. foam for batteries in the 1010 case holds 15. The one from B.J. holds 12. 

I had to remove the rubber portion from my 1010 case to get the foam to fit.


----------



## grayhighh

Monocrom said:


> L.H. foam for batteries in the 1010 case holds 15. The one from B.J. holds 12.
> 
> I had to remove the rubber portion from my 1010 case to get the foam to fit.



I mean the material...

B.J. looks harder and L.Hs foam looks kinda like sponge ?

Still thanks for the information.


----------



## Monocrom

No experience with the foam sold through B.J.

But the L.H. foam is solid. Definitely not soft sponge.


----------



## grayhighh

Thanks for the answer Monocrom!!
Think i might purchase a pelican w foam from lighthound.


----------



## angelofwar

The 1010 holds 24 cells with no foam, pretty snuggly...That's how mine's packed. Will try to get a pic up later...


----------



## think2x

Monocrom said:


> No experience with the foam sold through B.J.
> But the L.H. foam is solid. Definitely not soft sponge.


Yes, the foam from L.H. is not soft like the pick n' pluck. It's nice and firm.
I got my cases from L.H. The 1010's foam is pre-cut to hold 15 versus B.J.'s pre-cut foam holding 12 if that matters to anyone.


----------



## toby_pra

Updated with some new Toys...:naughty:


----------



## Meganoggin

Very nice Toby. I see your collection has gone in a high quality direction. 

You still like orange!


----------



## toby_pra

Orange is an all time favorit


----------



## Monocrom

toby_pra said:


> Orange is an all time favorite



I recognize the Omega SeaMaster. Is the other one an Oris?


----------



## toby_pra

Yes Sir its the Oris TT1 Titan...


----------



## OCD

Not a Pelican but a Plano. These are the few quality lights that I like to take with me when I have a chance to get out and use them. The HDS is my EDC and is only standing in for my RRT-0 that is out for repairs. I tried to leave plenty room for future purchases.


----------



## Monocrom

toby_pra said:


> Yes Sir its the Oris TT1 Titan...


 
Couple of good-looking divers.

But if they're in the case . . . What's on your wrist?


----------



## toby_pra

Monocrom said:


> Couple of good-looking divers.
> 
> But if they're in the case . . . What's on your wrist?


 

Only one of these watches...

(many lights needed to go for this watches :shakehead)


----------



## Scott2501

Here are a couple of my Pelican cases:


----------



## margret green

It is fabulous one. what price do you get this case. I AM GOING TO BUY ONE USED FOR COLLECTING MY FLASHLIGHT


----------



## toby_pra

Very nice setup


----------



## think2x

ZL H31W and spares in a 1010


----------



## kreisler

I've got a new yellow OtterBox 3000. (other sizes exist: OtterBox 2000, 3250, 3500, etc.)
it looks exactly like your pelican boxes. needless to say, such boxes are way to small to fit ALL my flashlight stuff in there (like diffusers, battery boxes, accessories (o-rings, button caps, clickies, grease, red lenses, bicycle mounter, EagleTac dropin module, ..), holster, charger, and the flashlights themselves). so what i did was:
all my 4 flashlights (just them!) go into the OtterBox 3000. (well.. i havent done the foaming yet like you guys!),
and all the other stuff (incl. charger + its cable) go into a CD wallet (also called CD folder or CD binder) where i've torn out the white sleeve-like folders.

The CD wallet's casing is made out of plastic too, and its total outer volume is similar to the Otterbox. The difference is: the inner volume provides much much more space than an Otterbox (or Pelican case).

I dont regret too much having purchased that large-ish looking Otterbox 3000 .. but had i known that nothing but the lights themselves fit into it and that i was already in possession of that old CD wallet (it had dropped out of my mind.. lol), i might have saved on that item.

now that i have the Otterbox, i am going to use it. And maybe i'll even buy some foam to make such nice padding like you guys..


----------



## kreisler

Finally i did the foaming thing. It's easy to cut out the foam if you do it with a little pair of crooked scissors.
These are scans made on my flatbed scanner, not photos shot by a digicam.

The Pelican case which comes closest to the Otterbox 3000 (Interior dimensions: 19.4 x 9.5 cm x 3.8 cm) is afaik the PELICAN 1060 Micro Case (Interior dimensions: 20.9 x 10.8 x 5.7 cm):




, 


_click to enlarge the 2 scans!_




My favorite four EDC's in rotation:
EagleTac T20 (CoolWhite with 720 lumens in Turbo mode; 1x 3.7V Protected XTAR 18700); _FREE lifetime warranty_
Romisen RC-29A (see ebay: pre-modded commercial version with 3 modes, 200 lumens; 1x 3.7V Protected Trustfire 14500); _10€ torch and warranty? dont ridicule yourself haha!!_
Xeno E03 v3 with XM-L T6 CoolWhite, 430 OTF lumens (1x 3.7V Protected Trustfire 14500); _3.0 years warranty_
Lumintop Worm StainlessSteel with XP-G R5, 2-Mode, 70 ANSI lumens (1x 1.5V AAA Alkaline); _FREE lifetime no-hassle warranty_

All four models could be used as EDC, they are light-weight and compact and I am surprised that i was able to fit all four together into the smallish Otterbox. Here some rambling on the torches:

I would never give away the Lumintop nor the Romisen. Both are true sources of amazement, inspiration and joy. I always carry the *Lumintop *with me, it is very elegant, noble and perfect as no-nonsense keychain AAA light with the most stunning runtimes in Med-mode. It does tailstand and headstand even with all the keys attached, and the keys and Lumintop are connected thru the same single key ring. Since it's always on me, we could call it "my EDC"; i've heard people misuse this EDC sometimes as bottle opener lol.

I should keep the *EagleTac *with the outlook of updated drop-in modules. Curious to note, I eventually _really _enjoy its 2 rubber parts: the rubber cigar grip ring feels comfortable, acts as shock absorber, and also provides immense grip thru friction even on smooth slick surfaces (anti-slide function, in addition to anti-roll function), while the rubber tail bezel provides a fast and secure tailstand even on uneven bumby grounds. It also serves as effective shock absorber against drops. When the T20 is dropped, neither part will sustain scratches or damage. 

The *Xeno*, a popular ultra-robust pocket rocket with the brightest floody beam of all four models, moderate runtimes and unfortunately no real low mode on 14500's. i happened to pay not more than a steal of €14.99 total (EUR, incl shipping) for the E03 v3 plus its white diffuser tip (TW15 v2) together, which would usually total €51.70 (EUR, incl shipping within Germany) -- i am a lucky buyer!, so even if i dont _need _the Xeno stuff, i shouldnt complain about its redundancy in my system of flashlights. i might still give it away though (gift, cpfmp) because i am thinking of replacing it by a Quark AA with low voltage XML-head (1x 14500) to occupy its place in the Otterbox.

Finally, in this end-of-November 2011 compilation, the special commercial version of the *Romisen*. Many people know and have the original version of the RC-29 (and also of the even more popular RC-G2), and both models were heavily subjected to modding instructions and upgrade guides published on the inet. That belongs to the past. _This_ Romisen version comes pre-modded, compatible with 14500's, improved runtimes, amazing light output, and three modes: High (100%), Med (50%) and Strobe. I experience fun and joy the most with this highly versatile 10€ cheapo. You can take off the head and then, in mule mode, you get the perfect 180° flood, much more useful for close distance work than the E03, and when you zoom in, you can throw notably much further than the T20, namely up to 350-400m  Pocket rocket? More like a laser sword!! :devil:

Thanksgiving holiday 4Sevens Black Friday Weekend Blitz Sale is over, and some *4Sevens* stuff (_10.0 years warranty_) is on my way home. i'll see if i can replace the Xeno or not. And check the Otterbox foaming. There's still place for another 1x AAA light: The *DQG Tiny II in Titanium* :huh:, which is being produced these days!!


----------



## stoli67

That is not a Pelican but this one is


----------



## matthewcyho

How can I cut the foam ?


----------



## jamesmtl514

the foam comes pre-cut. you just need to separate it with your hands.


----------



## phenwick

[/IMG]
This is the Plano two handgun case with one layer of diced foam included.


----------



## lightknot

Vital Gear / Surefire® / Pelican


----------



## bronzet

This thread is awesome!!!

Now i gotta go get me a Pelican case to house my torches.


----------



## rycen

grayhighh said:


> Anyone know if the batteryjunction foam differ from the lighthound foam? looks different on the pic.



Batteryjunction is much softer than lighthound.


----------



## SikDMAX

*Re: Post your Pelican case setup! (does this count?)*



Sleeper said:


> can't remember if it's a Cree or not. There's also another case, just out of frame, that protects this case - just in case.



Best post in thread.


----------



## Eric242

*Re: Post your Pelican case setup! (does this count?)*

Well, I wanted to reorganize my 1200 and put my EDC light into it. I didn´t wan´t to buy the original pre-cut peli foam anymore. I got some closed cell foam instead which is much better! You can cut it way better, it holds the lights much better and you´ll get a tighter fit. It also was way cheaper as well! My first try cutting it wasn´t that good and I got rid of it. The second try is in the green 1200 case. It´s ok, you can see on some edges where the knife cut a little more than it was supposed to. The third try was the black 1170 case and I am quite satisfied with it. I did cut the part for the Megallennium body longer on purpose since it has a McClicky installed which can very easily be activated (same reason with the black and big light in the green 1200 case). As you can see in the crappy last picture, it even holds the lights upside down (and those two are no lightweights).


----------



## jondotcom

*Re: Post your Pelican case setup! (does this count?)*

Not a pelican, but still decent (B&W Outdoor Case Type 05):


----------



## LightJunk

*Re: Post your Pelican case setup! (does this count?)*

My battery case Pelican 1010.


----------



## cobra4246

This is a great thread the setups are really nice. I will have to pick up some of there cases for myself.


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: Post your Pelican case setup! (does this count?)*



LightJunk said:


> My battery case Pelican 1010.



Great minds think alike, Lightjunk! I find this set-up a bit better if you lay them on there side (12 on 12) and put a thin piece of bubble wrap on top to minimize rattle.


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: Post your Pelican case setup! (does this count?)*



jondotcom said:


> Not a pelican, but still decent (B&W Outdoor Case Type 05):



Niceemergency set-up, with "tacticalspares"! I Like it!


----------



## Howecollc

*Re: Post your Pelican case setup! (does this count?)*

I wasn't ready to sacrifice a Pelican just yet.


----------



## Toohotruk

What do you use it for? Keeping a water trough from freezing? Pretty cool idea...can't really blame you for not using a Pelican for that project.


----------



## Howecollc

Toohotruk said:


> What do you use it for? Keeping a water trough from freezing? Pretty cool idea...can't really blame you for not using a Pelican for that project.


It was one of several ideas I came up with to keep my "hillbilly hot tub" at 102 degrees F.


----------



## geoff538

What is the head below your E2D? Where can I get one?


----------



## Toohotruk

Howecollc said:


> It was one of several ideas I came up with to keep my "hillbilly hot tub" at 102 degrees F.



So how well did it work?


----------



## angelofwar

*Re: Post your Pelican case setup! (does this count?)*



Eric242 said:


> Well, I wanted to reorganize my 1200 and put my EDC light into it. I didn´t wan´t to buy the original pre-cut peli foam anymore. I got some closed cell foam instead which is much better! You can cut it way better, it holds the lights much better and you´ll get a tighter fit. It also was way cheaper as well! My first try cutting it wasn´t that good and I got rid of it. The second try is in the green 1200 case. It´s ok, you can see on some edges where the knife cut a little more than it was supposed to. The third try was the black 1170 case and I am quite satisfied with it. I did cut the part for the Megallennium body longer on purpose since it has a McClicky installed which can very easily be activated (same reason with the black and big light in the green 1200 case). As you can see in the crappy last picture, it even holds the lights upside down (and those two are no lightweights).



Nice set-up Eric! I have a little bit of this stuff, but where's a good source of it? I've been looking into re-doing mine as well. Thanks!


----------



## dlmorgan999

*Re: Post your Pelican case setup! (does this count?)*

These were all collected during the month of February! (I went a little bit crazy buying new lights :naughty


----------



## S1LVA

*Re: Post your Pelican case setup! (does this count?)*

What model case is that? I am in the market for something similar.

S1LVA


----------



## dlmorgan999

*Re: Post your Pelican case setup! (does this count?)*

It's a Pelican 1550. It has two layers of foam which makes it pretty cost-effective. As you can see, I'm ready to start filling the second layer now.


----------



## LightJunk

*Re: Post your Pelican case setup! (does this count?)*

My knives in a Pelican 1170.
















LJ


----------



## dob

*Re: Post your Pelican case setup! (does this count?)*

my small Peli 1200 that protects my DSLR in caves:







at the moment I use this Peli case as first aid kit in my car, so I put all the stuff from the normal car first aid kit into the Peli case in the trunk 

If the Peli 1500 EMS wouldn´t be so damn expensive here in Germany I would even put this in my car as first aid kit, but don´t wanna spend over 200€ for the case with the EMS setup and another up to 100€ for the first aid stuff to fill it up....


----------



## kj2

*Re: Post your Pelican case setup! (does this count?)*

Pelican cases are ridiculous expensive here. There for, if I would buy a case, I'll take a B&W Outdoor case. Have one of those, and it's just like a Peli but a lot cheaper here.


----------



## brucejiang

my peli cases


----------



## kbark

*Pelican 1010 with 8 cr123s and my SWM V10r with custom GITD diffuser.*


----------



## brucejiang

My latest one


----------



## anthony lumens

brucejiang said:


> my peli cases



Very nice setup , I just ordered a pelican case


----------



## jmpaul320

not bad for a newb right?


----------



## Long RunTime

A few I have, Peli cases

Pelican 1400














Pelican 1010


----------



## Monocrom

Long RunTime said:


> Pelican 1010



Very nice. Where did you get that sweet-looking battery insert from?


----------



## climberkid

-Alex


----------



## Long RunTime

Monocrom said:


> Very nice. Where did you get that sweet-looking battery insert from?



I made it from a thick piece of Lexan





and Aluminum






These are for the first generation 1010 without the "rib"


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Indeed. That's some excellent DIY battery-holder.


----------



## Long RunTime

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nicely done! :thumbsup:





Monocrom said:


> Indeed. That's some excellent DIY battery-holder.



Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Dustinbikes

My knives and multi tools in a Pelican 1600


----------



## Glock 22

Here's a pic of my Pelican.

Pelican 1020


----------



## tobrien

how are yall cutting the foam to get best results? hobby knife?


----------



## kj2

tobrien said:


> how are yall cutting the foam to get best results? hobby knife?



Just pluk-it


----------



## smarkum

Long RunTime said:


> I made it from a thick piece of Lexan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for the first generation 1010 without the "rib"



You might have a market here for this wonderful creation! Excellent job!


----------



## pblanch

smarkum said:


> You might have a market here for this wonderful creation! Excellent job!



I agree that Lexan looks amazing. I think it would rattle a bit though.


----------



## Slimbone

Hello,

Long time lurker, first time poster here. Here's part of my Pelican Case collection. I don't know what it is about Pelican cases, but I sure to like them. My wife thinks I'm strange. I have a few more cases back in the states (I'm stationed in Guam). I just picked up a 1170 for my Surefire lights but haven't got around to plucking the foam. Like many here I'm a firearms enthusiast too.






1700 - AR15 (M4 Magpul MOE setup)
1560 - My airline checked bag.
1510 LOC - My airline carryon bag.
1200 - Beretta PX4 case
1170 - Surefire light case (to be set up)
1120 - Ammo box

Micro cases:
1060 - Label Maker Storage
1050 - Junk storage
1040 - TZ Tape Storage
1030 - Junk Storage
1020 - CR123 Storage
1015 - iPhone Case
1010 - CR123 Storage

Boston Terrier that had to be in the picture - Happy

Back on the mainland:
1750 - 2 Remington 870s
1750 - 1 Ruger Mini14 / 1 Ruger 10/22
1200 - AR15 Magazines

Here's part of my Surefire collection that needs to go into the 1170.






Slim


----------



## Meganoggin

Great post Slim. Welcome to CPF.

Those cases can get as addictive as lights!


----------



## jake royston

-Mac's customs Copper Tri-EDC in neutral tint
-Mac's customs Copper Tri-EDC in Hi CRI tint
-McGizmo Haiku, 80CRI XP-G Q4, GDuP Hi output converter (modified LE)
-Jetbeam TC-R2 same 80CRI XP-G Q4 mod as the Haiku

All safe inside my pelican 1450. Not pictured is a couple battery caddys, Spark SL6-740NW, 1W laser, and a Benchmade 552 large ritter griptilian.


----------



## shado

My SPY 005's in a Pelican 1200 case,


----------



## AR_Shorty

shado said:


> My SPY 005's in a Pelican 1200 case,


----------



## mr.lumen

hey i was wondering what the front 3rd to the left light is and what the small only metallic one is on the right? thanks!



fullpost said:


> got my first big pelican case today, a 1500. all my lights in there except the ones I EDC or want to sell in the near future.


----------



## borealis

The shiny one next to nano looks like a Thrunite TiKey.


----------



## mr.lumen

thanks.

ok so im buying a 1500 and i want to make two layers of pick n pluck foam. the foam it comes with is the top and bottom and then a thick pick n pluck to fill the center correct? i figured buy it with no foam and then buy the proper set up but where/what do i buy so that i have like two 2 inch pick n pluck layers with a thin solid layer between and then the egg carton on top and bottom?

really appreciate the help guys.


----------



## LV426

mr.lumen said:


> the front 3rd to the left


Solarforce Skyline II


----------



## Luther

Eric242 said:


> My first Pelican cases were yellow (1400, 1500, 1010), black (1120) and orange (1120). After that I bought 4 OD-green 1200 cases from lighthound and finally got to the point I couldn´t stand the boring yellow and so on. So I bought three cans of Krylon Camouflage spray paint (khaki, olive, brown / totally matte) and started painting my 1400 as well as both 1120 and the 1010. Unfortunatelly the khaki was empty very quick (lasted for the 1400 and one 1120). I used the khaki for the complete case and used olive and brown one after another with some leafs to get the camouflage look. I am really pleased how it turned out, at least with the khaki (the 1120 on the right is a little too dark in person).
> 
> Now I have to wait a week until the paint gets chip resistant until I can put them to use again. If it holds up good I´ll get two additional khaki cans and will paint my 1500case too.




Hi there, 

How did they turn out,does the paint stay on there?


----------



## Kevin1322

I’ve decided thatit really doesn’t make sense to take my big case of lights everywhere, so I putthis briefcase together. She ain’tpretty, as I was using foam pieces together vs starting with a large piece, butit has worked out really well this summer.
 



[/IMG]

I carry a Fenix LODwith a 10440 battery on my key chain, and I EDC a Jetbeam RRT-0 in my pocket.

The briefcase carries:
Sunwayman M10R as my backup EDC
Xeno E03 V3 XML for a AA light if needed (14500 capable)
Sipik SK68 Flood-to-Throw (under Sunwayman) for backup AA (also 14500 capable)
Zebra Light H502 Headlamp
Cabela's XPG™ LED Headlamp as backup
Solarforce L2T w/L2-S9 switch w/5A McClickie , SS bezel, & UCL lens, and Vinh54 XM-L 5000k 7mode 2.7-4.5v pushed at 3.42 amps drop. This is my main light that I belt carry.
EagleTac T20C2 MarkII with the XM-L T6 HO drop. Backup holster light.
Solarforce M8 (driver modded by Vinh) with XM-L T6, 3 level,2.7-4.5v, also pushing 3.85amps for throw
Skyray STL-V2 head with C8 body, XM-L U2 2 level, 2.7-4.5v, pushing 3.85 amps (put together by Vinh) as backup thrower 
Dereelight CL1H V4plus DBS aspheric head/lens with a Vinhnguyen54 EZ900 pill pushed at 2.1 amps for extreme distance
Extra XM-L T6 dropfor EagleTac, plus 4 filters
AA adaptor for RRT-0
Clip for H502
Holster for main lights
Holster for throw lights
Lithium battery charger
Solarforce lantern head
Light wand (under lantern)
1 x AAA battery
3 x 10440 batteries
6 x AA Energizer lithium batteries
2 x 14500 batteries
4 x 18650 batteries
4 x RCR123 batteries


----------



## scaredofthedark

i have a question....
can you guys help me decide which size case to get for the lights i will be putting into the pelican.

surefire M6, surefire M3t with z48 switch, M3 Head
2 extra battery carriers for M6, couple of spare bulbs for the two turbo heads

what would be the size you would recommend i purchase? 1400 or 1450??


----------



## 3000k

Solarforce P1 / P61
4x surefire CR123 & Battery Carrier 
Spyderco Pacific Salt
Tweezers
Maratac Peanut Lighter
PA+ Water Tablets
Razor Blade
12" Cable Ring
~12' 550 Paracord with Carabiner
Pelican 1060


----------



## Eric242

scaredofthedark said:


> i have a question....
> can you guys help me decide which size case to get for the lights i will be putting into the pelican.
> 
> what would be the size you would recommend i purchase? 1400 or 1450??


I don´t own the lights you want to put in but this pic might help you anyway. The megallennium body is slightly larger in diameter and slightly shorter than the M6 body. The leef body is a 2x18650=4xCR123A while the M3T is 3xCR123A. Both Lumens Factory turbo heads might have a slightly smaller diameter then the M6/M3T head. If you pack it a little tighter then I did you should be fine with a 1400 I think.






Eric


----------



## Eric242

And while I´m at it.... my 1170 Pelican repacked with my pocket rockets EDC rotation.


----------



## sidecross

rx78gp02 said:


> i recently bought a pair of these cases, the 1010 for my batteries and the 1200 for my Collection but realized that it wasn't big enough... so i gave it away to my parents. But i'll be getting something bigger in the week coming for my SF m3 collection.
> Anyways, here's are pictures of my yellow 1010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its essentially a care package for my L6 that i carry with me just incase of a major emergency is to happen and there is no power or light for a few days (case in point, Katrina)
> Odd thing is, this case seem like it was meant to carry cr123 batteries.
> Standing the cells up you can fit 24 of them comfortably.
> 
> what do you guys think of my kit?




I use the Pelican 1030 case to store 24 Surefire 123 batteries; I keep two ready to travel while one Pelican case of 24 is in use.


----------



## scaredofthedark

Eric242 said:


> I don´t own the lights you want to put in but this pic might help you anyway. The megallennium body is slightly larger in diameter and slightly shorter than the M6 body. The leef body is a 2x18650=4xCR123A while the M3T is 3xCR123A. Both Lumens Factory turbo heads might have a slightly smaller diameter then the M6/M3T head. If you pack it a little tighter then I did you should be fine with a 1400 I think.
> 
> Eric



thank you sir... gonna go with the 1400


----------



## LV426

Not Peli... And some is to "blame" for inspiring this yellow "mess" (LilKevin715 & 3000k)!


----------



## tobrien

LV426 said:


> Not Peli... And some is to "blame" for inspiring this yellow "mess" (LilKevin715 & 3000k)!



i really like that!


----------



## LV426

No tobrien, don't fall in the trap!


----------



## ARA

LV426 said:


> No tobrien, don't fall in the trap!




 Don't we all


----------



## Darksoul

Hello,

What nice to see al those pelican cases!
But i have a little question, witch pelican case wil fit
the best in the Lower Front Pouch: 25,4(H) x 17,7(W) x 6,35cm(D) of my Maxpedition Falcon 2..?

Edit, am i right if the pelican 1060 will fit the best..?


----------



## Echo63

Here's mine 
its a "king pelican case" - not sure what number it compares too

when it arrived (gen3 Maxabeam, batteries, cables and spare globe) 
(No i dont store the cat in the case - he just loves chasing the bright MB spot)




now gen2 and 3 MB - 2 batteries, short, curly and 25ft power cables and a spare globe


----------



## tobrien

Echo63 said:


> Here's mine
> its a "king pelican case" - not sure what number it compares too
> 
> when it arrived (gen3 Maxabeam, batteries, cables and spare globe)
> (No i dont store the cat in the case - he just loves chasing the bright MB spot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now gen2 and 3 MB - 2 batteries, short, curly and 25ft power cables and a spare globe


hahahah i love that cat shot


LV426 said:


> No tobrien, don't fall in the trap!



it's too late! hahah


----------



## Echo63

tobrien said:


> hahahah i love that cat shot



He isn't the smartest cat in the world, but he loves sitting on my Pelican case, and he is very cute, never fails to put a smile on my face.


----------



## LV426

As long as he doesn't mistake it for a "litter case"...


----------



## Echo63

LV426 said:


> As long as he doesn't mistake it for a "litter case"...


It stays closed unless i am taking the light in or out.
if its shut and he does - the case is waterproof so i just have to hose it off !


----------



## S1LVA

Simple. Elegant. Rugged. Malkoff.




(Bad quality phone shot)

Pelican 1200 Case 
MD4 Wildcat 
MP3 Hound Dog XM-L
MD2 M61 Nichia 219

S1LVA


----------



## Darksoul

http://www.midwinterhoorngroeplochem.nl/medium/_MG_6771-001.jpg
http://www.midwinterhoorngroeplochem.nl/medium/_MG_6772-002.jpg
http://www.midwinterhoorngroeplochem.nl/medium/_MG_6773-003.jpg

- 3 Plasters
- 1 Strip plasters,
- 1x AW ICR 123 750 mAh
- 1x AW 18350 IMR's 750 mAH
- 6 Paracetamol (Agains headache)
- 2 Stepsels (Agains for shore throat)
- 4x AAA battery
- 4x AA
- 1x bandage
- 1x Blazer Blue Flame CG-001 C/G torch


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## tonywalker23

how do you get the cuts so clean/crisp/ oem looking? i tried something to similar to this with some foam and it looks pathetic. any tips?


----------



## Echo63

tonywalker23 said:


> how do you get the cuts so clean/crisp/ oem looking? i tried something to similar to this with some foam and it looks pathetic. any tips?


Mine came with a custom cut foam from the factory.

however most pelican cases (like Silva's above) use pick and pluck foam
the foam is pre perforated in approx 1cm squares
all you have to do is decide on the best layout (toothpicks or skewers placed around the item at the corners where 4bits of foam join really help when laying out and removing the foam)

as for cutting foam - a good sharp knife is very important - i normally use sharp swiss army knife, but some use one of those snap off knives (with a new blade)
A couple of sheets of cardboard under the foam to support the foam, and carefully slicing into the foam, spreading the resulting gap and gently slicing deeper will normally do it neatly


----------



## tallyram

Here's my 1450 with my new favorite:








http://i203.photobucket.com/albums/aa318/tallyram/Untitled-2.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link. Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## 880arm

I've finally starting getting some Pelican cases to store my lights. Thank you to all who have posted as I have learned a lot by reading this thread.

My first case is a 1200 that I bought mainly because it was on sale. For lack of a better idea, I decided to try some C2's in it and will probably add some slots for drop-ins or batteries in the center.






Then this week I bit the bullet and bought a 1520 for my classic style Surefires. The case was deeper than I needed but I wanted to get all of these lights in one case and had to have room for the 3" turbo-heads.






Next up will be some cases for my 1" lights and Malkoffs. These cases are so much better than how I was storing my lights before! lovecpf


----------



## RobME

1120 case... was a mistake for my modest needs. Should've bought an 1150. Have since also plucked a narrow slot perpendicular to the EagleTac lights, where I can squeeze-in three more 123 cells. Thinking of buying another foam set to redo this.


----------



## sween1911

880arm said:


> I've finally starting getting some Pelican cases to store my lights. Thank you to all who have posted as I have learned a lot by reading this thread.
> 
> My first case is a 1200 that I bought mainly because it was on sale. For lack of a better idea, I decided to try some C2's in it and will probably add some slots for drop-ins or batteries in the center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this week I bit the bullet and bought a 1520 for my classic style Surefires. The case was deeper than I needed but I wanted to get all of these lights in one case and had to have room for the 3" turbo-heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up will be some cases for my 1" lights and Malkoffs. These cases are so much better than how I was storing my lights before! lovecpf



WOW! My jaw just fell on the floor. Love the lights. Perfect case for them!


----------



## 880arm

sween1911 said:


> WOW! My jaw just fell on the floor. Love the lights. Perfect case for them!



Thank you. It's nice of you to say that.

I love the classic Surefires and a Pelican case is the ideal place to keep them.


----------



## tobrien

this may be a dumb question, but the Pelican 1060 is large enough for a single Surefire Kroma or Surefire U2, correct? I was thinking about picking up a few 1060s to store lights in individually with the foam cut to form to the light, etc. 

Alternately, can a 1060 store _both_ a Kroma _and_ a U2?

thoughts/experiences?


----------



## luckydundee

This is my favorite setup


----------



## tobrien

luckydundee said:


> This is my favorite setup



Nice! I like the added stickers too!


----------



## tobrien

is the pelican "pick n pluck" foam soft at all? I wanna get a pelican 1060 and some of their foam to store two titanium 4sevens lights, but i'm worried the foam might be too coarse or rough and potentially scratch the surface of these really shiny Ti lights. can yall tell me?


----------



## Nicrod

tobrien said:


> is the pelican "pick n pluck" foam soft at all? I wanna get a pelican 1060 and some of their foam to store two titanium 4sevens lights, but i'm worried the foam might be too coarse or rough and potentially scratch the surface of these really shiny Ti lights. can yall tell me?



Yes the pick N pluck foam is very soft! Perfect for storing your Ti lights without any worry of abrasion. I have the pick n Pluck from lighthound.com and I'm very happy with the way it feels and performs. 

Nick


----------



## Nicrod

Double post


----------



## tobrien

Nicrod said:


> Yes the pick N pluck foam is very soft! Perfect for storing your Ti lights without any worry of abrasion. I have the pick n Pluck from lighthound.com and I'm very happy with the way it feels and performs.
> 
> Nick



thank you VERY much!!!


----------



## Nicrod

tobrien said:


> thank you VERY much!!!



Any time brother:twothumbs


----------



## langham

donn_ said:


> My smallest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my largest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heaviest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Bulk (Some of these have left home ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light engine box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DMM Box:



I thought that I had a flashlight problem. Thanks for showing me that I don't, but you may want to see someone.


----------



## bmstrong

Very cool thread.


----------



## tobrien

Pelican 1060 + Quark Ti 123^2 #264 + Quark RGB (Neutral White)

not the best foam cutting job ever but it's my first and I'm happy I now have some protection for my 'high value' (to me) 4Sevens Quarks. 






A Quark Ti 123 twisty is with DatiLED now getting a driver swap and new LED so i'll cut a space for that upon its return.


----------



## Nicrod

tobrien said:


> Pelican 1060 + Quark Ti 123^2 #264 + Quark RGB (Neutral White)
> 
> not the best foam cutting job ever but it's my first and I'm happy I now have some protection for my 'high value' (to me) 4Sevens Quarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Quark Ti 123 twisty is with DatiLED now getting a driver swap and new LED so i'll cut a space for that upon its return.



Looks real good tobrien, I like it! Seems to me people should order two sets of pick N pluck. The first one to practice with, and the second to be the final setup. 

Nick


----------



## TIMEBNDIT

Wow, I am impressed, just joined in and by the looks of it I came to the right place:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tobrien

Nicrod said:


> Looks real good tobrien, I like it! Seems to me people should order two sets of pick N pluck. The first one to practice with, and the second to be the final setup.
> 
> Nick



thanks bud! yeah that's probably a good idea. I rushed, too.


----------



## Eric242

Nicrod said:


> Looks real good tobrien, I like it! Seems to me people should order two sets of pick N pluck. The first one to practice with, and the second to be the final setup.


Best thing, in my opinion, is not to order pick´n pluck foam at all but rather get closed cell foam and cut it individiually. Fit´s the lights much better, keeps them tighter (you can hold the opened case upside down and the lights won´t fall out), looks better (see post#509) and it´s cheaper then Pelican´s Pick´n Pluck foam (at least over here in germany).

Eric


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy

This isn't a flashlight setup, but I thought the divider system would interest a few. 
It's called TrekPak, and it's really handy. 
The dividers are semi-rigid corrugated plastic with foam padding. 
The system uses nylon coated pins to hold the dividers in place, so re-configuring the case is quick and easy. I do think they could come with a better assortment of dividers though. 
This is my Pelican 1500 case with the standard TrekPak insert.


----------



## Cody Jansen

Sorry for the bad cell phone pictures

I don't have a Pelican but I have a cheap Plano 4 pistol gun case that I keep my lights in.
 http://imageshack.us/a/img690/7999/0323132316.jpg


Left Side- JetBeam BC40, Coleman 6xAA, 2x Olight M20X Warriors, Techlight Lumen Master 3xAAA, 4Sevens Quark 123^2 R5


Right Side- 4Sevens Quark Turbo R5, Olight TC15 Transformer, Olight TC10 Transformer, AA Maglite, 2x Olight i3 E0S, Generic button cell


I cut the foam in half down the middle and I have a fishing tackle box with spare bodies for the Transformers, orange and white diffusers, lanyards, O-rings, grease, pocket clips. Below the tackle box is a Pelican 1010 with 123 cells in it. An 18650 charger is below that. On the left side under the foam is spare AAs and AAAs and a few 18650s.


http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/4186/0323132319.jpg

My PM request to resize your images has been ignored, oversize images now converted to link - Norm


----------



## Kevin1322

I will be taking this to Alaska with me in May for 5 months. She may not be pretty, but this little Harbor Frieght case is holding an amazing amount of lights (many modded by Vinh), parts, batteries, accesories, and equipment, while keeping them all protected. 

Outside





Inside - top





Second level





Everything


----------



## mvyrmnd

My pelican only holds one light...






My Elektrolumens ST90






And a couple of accessories


----------



## DenBarrettSAR

I have a question here, is there a good place to order replacement grey foam for these cases online who will ship to Canada ? i have several pelican and the aluminum cases and want to mod them for my many lights. :thinking:


----------



## tobrien

DenBarrettSAR said:


> I have a question here, is there a good place to order replacement grey foam for these cases online who will ship to Canada ? i have several pelican and the aluminum cases and want to mod them for my many lights. :thinking:



have you checked to see if Pelican has an office in Canada and maybe they'd send you some for shipping (or free?)?


----------



## DenBarrettSAR

tobrien said:


> have you checked to see if Pelican has an office in Canada and maybe they'd send you some for shipping (or free?)?




I just checked, but their proces for the foams are cut to fit specific cases, and very expensive. ( one 3 piece foam set they have is priced at $ 83.50


----------



## tobrien

DenBarrettSAR said:


> I just checked, but their proces for the foams are cut to fit specific cases, and very expensive. ( one 3 piece foam set they have is priced at $ 83.50



dang, doesn't Amazon have a Canadian site? perhaps that might work out if they do


----------



## Slazmo

Since Amazon.com stopped selling / sending Pelican to Australia, I have purchased two Otter Box 3000's for $15 each from work. One for EDC and the other for kayak / fishing / trekking. Honestly the same and or if not better quality than the 1015i Pelican that I have - the smaller Pelican's have a integrated seal that is not foolproof unlike the Otter's which are user serviceable and replaceable.

I have to forage some foam from my local foam monger and try my hand at not cutting myself while trying to cut inserts for torches / battery slots and other stuff...


----------



## Risky

My meager collection.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR

I am just startign my "Case" set up. Have 2 cases almost completed, and a third one started.


----------



## chnzwh

My crowded Pelican 1095 case; it is home to most of my lights:







When studying or working abroad, you wanna carry some of your favorite lights along with some accessories in a very compact package. How do you do that? My answer: the "Mobile 1" Pelican 1060 case.






Now what's inside the box?

SureFire Z2 w/Malkoff M60N
SureFire LX2
SureFire AZ2-S
SureFire E1B w/ defender tailcap
One spare Z44 bezel
Malkoff M60L
SureFire F04 diffuser
SureFire F05 red filter
Original E1B tailcap
SureFire A2L-RD head (A2L shares the same body & tailcap w/ LX2, so I'm technically carrying A2L as well)
One spare LX2 clip
One spare L1 clip (I carry a L1 when not using the four lights shown in the case)
One SureFire lanyard
Nyogel 760G in Oveready 2cc pack
Spare o rings for all the lights above & GITD o rings; a grand total of almost 40


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

My small case...only put a few in for now, have another 2 too fill yet...need more shinny lights  The rest are on EDC rotation.


----------



## tobrien

CrazyIvan2011 said:


> My small case...only put a few in for now, have another 2 too fill yet...need more shinny lights  The rest are on EDC rotation.



I like that! especially how you have the cottonpicker charger in there, too


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

tobrien said:


> I like that! especially how you have the cottonpicker charger in there, too



Thanks :thumbsup: 

I felt I could fit more in...but didn't want to over crowd. There is a lot of wasted space underneath though. Not sure what to do there yet?


----------



## cland72

chnzwh said:


> My crowded Pelican 1095 case; it is home to most of my lights:
> 
> http://i708.photobucket.com/albums/...3-8772-4fe5-8f5b-b43e5a80676c_zps6f751eeb.jpg
> 
> 
> When studying or working abroad, you wanna carry some of your favorite lights along with some accessories in a very compact package. How do you do that? My answer: the "Mobile 1" Pelican 1060 case.
> 
> http://i708.photobucket.com/albums/...0-68c6-4b3a-9e4e-8c21c130b27d_zpscb02c115.jpg
> 
> Now what's inside the box?
> 
> SureFire Z2 w/Malkoff M60N
> SureFire LX2
> SureFire AZ2-S
> SureFire E1B w/ defender tailcap
> One spare Z44 bezel
> Malkoff M60L
> SureFire F04 diffuser
> SureFire F05 red filter
> Original E1B tailcap
> SureFire A2L-RD head (A2L shares the same body & tailcap w/ LX2, so I'm technically carrying A2L as well)
> One spare LX2 clip
> One spare L1 clip (I carry a L1 when not using the four lights shown in the case)
> One SureFire lanyard
> Nyogel 760G in Oveready 2cc pack
> Spare o rings for all the lights above & GITD o rings; a grand total of almost 40



That is freaking amazing. Well done!


----------



## jamesmtl514

Whoa. Nice setup!


----------



## Zigo45

Few pictures of my pelican case, it's a Storm Case iM2700. 




First layer is starting to fill up nicely.




Second row houses my chargers and battery meter when not in use.




Dont have anything on the third layer yet haven't decided what I want to put down there.


----------



## tobrien

CrazyIvan2011 said:


> Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> I felt I could fit more in...but didn't want to over crowd. There is a lot of wasted space underneath though. Not sure what to do there yet?


well it looks amazing


----------



## raptechnician

Pelican 1150
eneloops 
Schrade
4sevens


----------



## tobrien

raptechnician said:


> Pelican 1150
> eneloops
> Schrade
> 4sevens
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img5/7627/mzrw.jpg[/IG]
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://imageshack.us/a/img15/2154/xex9.jpg[/IG][/QUOTE]
> 
> daaaaaaaaaaaaang that's probably more money's worth of eneloops. nice


----------



## lintonindy

From bottom, left to right:

TN31mb from OSTS (_Modified by Michael with a dedomed XP-G2 emitter, sitting on copper, bead blasted carrier, and whatever other mods that Michael has done_)

Creelant 7G5V2 with Collimator head (_Modified by yours truly with a_ _dedomed XM-L emitter probably going to Vinh for a facelift eventually_)

Dereelight XSearcher (_Modified by Vinh with a dedomed XP-E emitter, on copper, direct drive, and whatever else Vinh has done_)

Fenix TK75 (_Modified by Vinh with dedomed XM-L2 emitters and other modifications_)

Solarstorm Raging (_Modified by Vinh with a huge custom copper heatsink, direct drive, and whatever else Vinh has done_)

Sky Ray King (_Untouched.......yet_)

From top, left to right

Creelant's normal reflector head for the 7G5V2

Thrunite T10 from OSTS (_Modified by Michael with a dedomed emitter_)

Eagletac D25C Mini in titanium (_Untouched and possibly traded for a nice fixed blade knife_)

Jetbeam RRT-01 (_Modified by Vinh with a 5000 kelvin temperature XM-L2 emitter and tweaks to the control ring_)

Sunwayman V11R (_Modified by Vinh with a 4000 kelvin temperature XM-L2 emitter and tweaks to the control ring_)

Eagletac D25LC2 (_Semi custom by Illumination Gear with a XP-G2 emitter and keeping the XM-L/XM-L2 driver for higher current to the LED_)

Eagletac TX25C2 (_Untouched for now but it will be modified by Vinh with a dedomed XM-L2 emitter and other mods as well_)

The case is a cheap one bought of Amazon for around 30 bucks. It looks identical to the Harbor Freight case shown earlier. I think the lights way out class the case but I'm working on that and will have a pelican or pelican like case soon hopefully. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## lightcycle1

Whats a good size Pelican for about 8- 6p sized lights and room for maybe an MD4 Malkoff and Wildcat head and another semi larger head and host like a solarforce M53, an i4s charger and a few batteries????

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

Got another one done. Worth doing, just getting the time to sit down and be a bit patient with them :duh2:


----------



## rexfan10

If you were having a hard time cutting foam could you possibly heat up an old pocket/butter knife over a flame? Thats what i do for cutting polystyrene but ive never tried with foam...

Im looking at getting an Armytek Barracuda, thrunite tn31 and about 10 or so of those £3 qree q5's you get on ebay so i can lend them to freinds and take them on our night exercises in the cadets seeing as so many cadets forget/dont own torches torches. Could somebody please suggest a small case that would fit the baracuda and the tn31? ( and even the small no name q5's?) It seems a bit silly seeing as the tn31 comes in a nice case, as does the Barracuda, and the £3 q5's arent even worth protecting, but its for the practicallity. I dont want to have to carry two small boxes and a bag full of loose flashlights  The cheaper the better and I'd rather buy inside the uk 

Thanks in advance,
Rex, The current thread killer


----------



## BeastFlashlight

lintonindy said:


> Fenix TK75 (_Modified by Vinh with dedomed XM-L2 emitters and other modifications_)


Wow can u give a quick comparison to the TK75 before and after Vihn modified it? Or did u have it modified right at the beginning? I may be interested in that!!

He DIDN'T add copper bonding to it?


----------



## hkenawy

i have a few cases that il post here once i figure out how to post pictures


----------



## JD20

CrazyIvan2011 said:


> Got another one done. Worth doing, just getting the time to sit down and be a bit patient with them :duh2:



What case is that?


----------



## dlmorgan999

CrazyIvan2011 said:


> Got another one done. Worth doing, just getting the time to sit down and be a bit patient with them :duh2:


All of those cases look great (and a very nice variety of lights as well ). ! I definitely know what you mean about finding the time though. I still have a case bought a few months ago that's only half finished. :duh2:


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

Thanks 

And the 2 bigger cases are Peli Storm iM2050's (the side clips make them real easy to open/close), and the small one is a Peli 1020.

I still have a case sat on the side too...nothing in it but fresh uncut foam. Been there for a while now  Might have to get some replacement foam's so I can mess with different configurations.

Anyone else do this...have different sets of cutouts ready to change in their cases for different things


----------



## Silgt

My Pelican case setup...






...and a bunch of homeless ones looking in from the outside. Think I need bigger case than my iM2050 which is a superb case!


----------



## dlmorgan999

Silgt said:


> My Pelican case setup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a bunch of homeless ones looking in from the outside. Think I need bigger case than my iM2050 which is a superb case!


Very nice Shyan! I also have a number of homeless lights. In fact, I have a spreadsheet for all my lights, and one of the columns shows what case the light is in. I actually have a choice of "homeless". 

And I can't end this post without noting that you have an amazing McGizmo collection!


----------



## Chechen

Not exactly 100% Flashlights, but here's one of my Pelican Setups.

Enjoy!








Cheers!


----------



## lintonindy

BeastFlashlight said:


> Wow can u give a quick comparison to the TK75 before and after Vihn modified it? Or did u have it modified right at the beginning? I may be interested in that!!
> 
> He DIDN'T add copper bonding to it?



Hey Beast,

Sorry I didn't get back to you in a timely manor. PM me next time because many times I unsubscribe from a thread, especially a busy one like this. The TK75 I got directly from Vinh and you would have to email him on all of the modifications done but I can tell you it is a..........Well......your screen name actually. LOL. I think it might be my most fun light I have. I have since sold a bunch of lights and gained another of Vinh's creations to replace the TN31mb. I like Vinh's a little better but I don't have my lights on for a long time otherwise I would have kept the TN31mb. The Fenix though, can stay on for a bit longer not being driven quite as hard as the TN31 he did for me, but utilizing the three emitters it puts out twice the lumens. The throw is half but half of 500k lux is still pretty impressive! It has a warmer tint and if I could do it over I would use a cooler LED to start with to make the final tint a bit cooler. I just sold about 9 lights gained 1 back and I'm now left with only 5. Vinh has modified every single light I have left.


----------



## RedLED

Kevin1322 said:


> I will be taking this to Alaska with me in May for 5 months. She may not be pretty, but this little Harbor Frieght case is holding an amazing amount of lights (many modded by Vinh), parts, batteries, accesories, and equipment, while keeping them all protected.
> 
> Dude,
> 
> That case looks nice. I use my Pelican and Anvil Cases like signs. I put large and small stickers of or my company logo and place them on the set where people will see them. A little Public relations can't hurt, plus they have an IDENT in case some fool decides to walk away with it. Also, if it is at a media event it may wind up published by the photo of another photographer. Viola!
> 
> You could put some stickers on them. Or something. Even after all these years, I still like stickers. I put Surefire stickers on the lens hoods of my 400 2.8 & 600.4 Nikon Supertelephoto lenses, both on tripods next to my director's chair and took a photo of the set at an Air Force One Depauture Ceremony at the LAX Remote Site and later as I was editing my personal photos (I always take a photo of my set) and thought the Surefire logo in the photo was fantastic. I sent them a copy of one and the PR guy really liked it.
> 
> My point is I think things can be dressed up with stickers. So if you have a logo or some art, you can put that on your case, or stickers from the companies you like.
> 
> just an idea.
> 
> But really, that s a nice looking case.
> 
> Best,
> 
> NR
> Outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside - top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything


----------



## Silgt

Silgt said:


> My Pelican case setup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and a bunch of homeless ones looking in from the outside. Think I need bigger case than my iM2050 which is a superb case!





dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice Shyan! I also have a number of homeless lights. In fact, I have a spreadsheet for all my lights, and one of the columns shows what case the light is in. I actually have a choice of "homeless".
> 
> And I can't end this post without noting that you have an amazing McGizmo collection!



Can you spot the odd one out???


----------



## dlmorgan999

Silgt said:


> Can you spot the odd one out???


No. Help? :thinking:


----------



## shado

dlmorgan999 said:


> No. Help? :thinking:



Top left in the case :wave:


----------



## dlmorgan999

shado said:


> Top left in the case :wave:


Ah - now I get it!


----------



## Silgt

shado said:


> Top left in the case :wave:



Good eye...this is a prototype Mirage Man Fatty head (I was told this is the very first one) mated with a McClicky pak...this one has been upgraded to a neutral 5000K XM-L2 LED and it puts out one of the sweetest, most beautiful beam of light I've seen...a very special light indeed


----------



## Kevin1322

Thanks RedLed.


----------



## bigpond1966

I am almost speechless at some of the Pelican cases filled with killer torches! Here's my first Pelican case (1090) and some cell phone pic's (not very clear).


----------



## kj2

bigpond1966 said:


> I am almost speechless at some of the Pelican cases filled with killer torches! Here's my first Pelican case (1090) and some cell phone pic's (not very clear).


You did a good job on that case


----------



## bigpond1966

kj2 said:


> You did a good job on that case



:thumbsup:Thanks KJ2. The pick n pluck foam is nice to work with I'll have to say.


----------



## Kevin1322

Finally got a good case! I wanted something that could both store and show my Solarforce collection.
Plano 108420 gun case




[/IMG]
I took off the portion glued to the lid so I have a piece to separate the two sides (bottom and top portions not pick and pluck foam).




[/IMG]
I took the middle section (this is pick and pluck, and the softest I've come across yet btw), which was about 2 inches thick and cut it in half with a fillet knife. Still missing some lights I want, and this gives me the room to put them in later on. And yes, there is a 6P there as well as my modded mag too haha.




[/IMG]


----------



## The Burgh

*Flashlight Hard Carry Case: Pelican Alternatives?*

I have done a few CPF, Google and other searches for reasonably priced (~ $80) hard carry cases to be used to safely store and transport (nothing rough) up to 12-15 flashlights. In addition to flashlight categories, I have included camera equipment, optical instruments, gun scopes and other goods in the searches which might need hard sided protection. Aside from the long Pelican thread here, only found a short thread on Harbor Freight cases.

Foam, customizable inserts are optional - they can be purchased separately from the case.

What are you using, why do you like/dislike its values and can you recommend it?


----------



## OneBigDay

*Re: Flashlight Hard Carry Case: Pelican Alternatives?*

I bought a case a couple years ago from an online shop called carry cases plus (www dot carrycasesplus dot com). I only used them once but the transaction was good.

They have a variety of alternative hard cases that are more affordably priced than the Pelican cases. They have expensive cases and budget cases. I chose a *Seahorse* case (SE-720) and was extremely pleased with it. It has 2 nice large buckles on the front, and a hole where you can put a padlock on the case if you want. It also has a good carry handle. Foam inserts (pick and pluck) can be purchased with the case or not, obviously it is cheaper if you go without the foam.

My use is only for organizing at home. I wanted a place to store some lights where if it ever got into an abusive situation (storm or water damage to my home or similar), that certain things would be waterproof and protected to some degree. It also paves the way for traveling if I need it, I have a case that is up to the task. I would recommend the Seahorse case quality with the caveat that I have not given mine any abuse to push the limits.


----------



## kj2

I use B&W outdoor cases. They are perfect and about 30-40% cheaper than Peli here.


----------



## Up All Night

*Re: Flashlight Hard Carry Case: Pelican Alternatives?*

I'll throw this out there. Check your local Home Depot or their dot com for Dewalt Tough System DS 150 Storage Unit. Depending on how much effort you're willing to put into retrofitting it for open or closed cell foam it is definitely worth a look.
I picked one up some time ago, very well made, multiple handles, inner lid folds down for parts/batts etc. Certainly not inferior to the Pelican cases I have.

Now I just have to get around to getting it lined!


----------



## DenBarrettSAR

I am running out of space in my cases, and will need a 5th one soon. 



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kj2




----------



## Mag liter

The silver one is a pelican 1400 with custom cut closed cell foam with my mag 3d xml mod run at 2.8 amps with sub c's 
The blue one is a 1150 with pick and pluk foam it has my surefire 6p, my malkoff md2 m61, 2 18650, my knife, my case lock, and 12 emergency 123a primary's
The pictures are blurry ipad pictures probably would of come out better if I used my phone


----------



## Eric242

In the last two weeks I renewed the setup of all my remaining pelican cases completely. The last few years I didn´t buy the original pelican foam anymore since it is way too wobbly for me and doesn´t hold the lights secure once the case is open. I always use closed cell foam now. The trick is to cut the inlay slightly larger than the case itself would hold so that it compresses a bit when inserted and the inlays for the lights slightly smaller than the lights themselfs. That way the foam holds the lights even when the case is open - you can hold it upside down and even shake it and they wont fall out!! You´ll have to leave the lights inside the case for a few days and after that the foam adjusted itself to the form of the lights and will hold that form even when the lights are not inside the case. Eventually it will return to the way it was cut but that takes quite a while. Also I try to cut a bit longer than the light itself so that the foam does not touch the lens. I also decided to represent what´s inside the case with a sticker on the Pelican label.






Pelican 1200 with my remaining customs:











Pelican 1170 with my Pocket Rockes:











Pelican 1170 with my "tanatized" Surefire E-Series:
















Pelican 1400 with some of my Surefires:
















See how the foam clings to the lights..... and in the next picture how the foam resembles the form of the lights:


----------



## 880arm

Very nice Eric. The cases and the lights are awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## nfetterly

880arm said:


> Very nice Eric. The cases and the lights are awesome! :thumbsup:



+1 - nice note on the closed cell foam as well. I've got some similar lights with similar setups - I like your taste!


----------



## Redhat703

Great setup! I like them all.


----------



## DenBarrettSAR

I usually pick a number of lights from the display cabinets when i go on Camping trips or travel and put them in a case. 
I used to keep them all in the cases, but it got hard to remember which case certain lights were in.


----------



## Nicrod2

Here's my pelican cases! 





















Hope you guys like my setup. Enjoy!


----------



## shadokillr

WOW ! Really nice collections . Organized , secure and at the same time showcased in a very presentable fashion .


----------



## RedLED

Thrilling...just to look at this setup. 

Well done!

Best wishes,

NR


----------



## Tachikoma

6 years after opening this thread I finally post again XDA 1400 hosting the long awaited Oculus Rift dk2, maybe I'll put a Lummi Wee Titanium in the empty space under the N.E.S.T. patch...http://imgur.com/CXhraRt [url]http://imgur.com/l8jMMhh http://imgur.com/qaHOYMO http://imgur.com/holl80q[/URL]


----------



## KDM

Pelican 1450, not the neatest but it travels with me daily.


----------



## tobrien

KDM that is awesome!


----------



## Nicrod

Eric242 said:


> In the last two weeks I renewed the setup of all my remaining pelican cases completely. The last few years I didn´t buy the original pelican foam anymore since it is way too wobbly for me and doesn´t hold the lights secure once the case is open. I always use closed cell foam now. The trick is to cut the inlay slightly larger than the case itself would hold so that it compresses a bit when inserted and the inlays for the lights slightly smaller than the lights themselfs. That way the foam holds the lights even when the case is open - you can hold it upside down and even shake it and they wont fall out!! You´ll have to leave the lights inside the case for a few days and after that the foam adjusted itself to the form of the lights and will hold that form even when the lights are not inside the case. Eventually it will return to the way it was cut but that takes quite a while. Also I try to cut a bit longer than the light itself so that the foam does not touch the lens. I also decided to represent what´s inside the case with a sticker on the Pelican label.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelican 1200 with my remaining customs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelican 1170 with my Pocket Rockes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelican 1170 with my "tanatized" Surefire E-Series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelican 1400 with some of my Surefires:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See how the foam clings to the lights..... and in the next picture how the foam resembles the form of the lights:



Eric

im in love with your collection of E1e's with Tana's tripLED's, just simply divine! I really like the colored Oring accents. 
It just reminds me that I need to add a few more tripLED to my collection. Super nice collection buddy!


----------



## KDM

tobrien said:


> KDM that is awesome!



Thanks, I really like the depth of the 1450 case. Being able to stand the lights up makes for quite a bit of room.


----------



## sphere

Hi,
Would you consider making/selling your Peli 1010 123 Lexan case inserts?

Sphere
David


----------



## sphere

Hi,
Would you consider making/selling your Peli 1010 123 Lexan case inserts?

Sphere
David





Long RunTime said:


> A few I have, Peli cases
> 
> Pelican 1400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pelican 1010


----------



## aribach

Hi, i'm after a case for my flashlights. Collection seems to be growing and would be nice to have a case to keep them in. Some sort of sponge or foam inside would be good. Anybody have any ideas? Something briefcase size and not too expensive [Just bought a V11Rvn and S200C2vn]. Thanks.


----------



## archimedes

... lots of ideas here ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/216828


----------



## Norm

archimedes said:


> ... lots of ideas here ...
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/216828


Thread merged - Norm


----------



## Mrwunderful

I am drooling over some of these setups. 

Does anybody use a soft case like a maxpedition gun rug?


----------



## parnass

Mrwunderful said:


> I am drooling over some of these setups.



Me, too. 



> Does anybody use a soft case like a maxpedition gun rug?



I store some of my lights in a Spec-Ops Brand Pack-Rat organizer:

http://www.specopsbrand.com/tactical-gear/backpacks-rucksacks-tactical-bags/pack-rat-organizer.html


----------



## UnderPar

KDM said:


> Pelican 1450, not the neatest but it travels with me daily.



I also plan to set up my pelican case this way. Some lights will be vertically placed and the long ones will be horizontally. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AirmanV

My collection/setup doesn't even really compare to most of these on this thread... But here's mine. Pelican case and a few SF lights.


----------



## KDM

UnderPar said:


> I also plan to set up my pelican case this way. Some lights will be vertically placed and the long ones will be horizontally. Thanks for sharing!



Thanks, I usually have a couple of Zebra light headlamps where the AC adapter and orange battery cases are. I switch it around for different needs / jobs.


----------



## kj2

Not a Peli, but a B&W Outdoor case.


----------



## xdayv

kj2 said:


> Not a Peli, but a B&W Outdoor case.



Best of both worlds?


----------



## tobrien

AirmanV said:


> My collection/setup doesn't even really compare to most of these on this thread... But here's mine. Pelican case and a few SF lights.



I think that's an awesome and extremely clean, well-executed setup. nice work man!


----------



## kj2

xdayv said:


> Best of both worlds?


It cheaper than a Pelican case. This size (type 1000) is comparable with the Peli 1200 case. 
Only it costs 50% less than what I would pay for a Peli 1200 case, here. I do have a Peli 1200 and the quality is better, but that's something you notice in price 
And since I only use these cases to store my lights, I don't really need a Peli.


----------



## AirmanV

tobrien said:


> I think that's an awesome and extremely clean, well-executed setup. nice work man!


Thanks! I'll have to get a bigger pelican case soon to accommodate my M3T as well as a few other homeless SF lights.


----------



## tobrien

AirmanV said:


> Thanks! I'll have to get a bigger pelican case soon to accommodate my M3T as well as a few other homeless SF lights.



now youre just rubbing it in haha! you've got a nice set of SFs it sounds like man!


----------



## AirmanV

Hah yeah my wallet has been taking some serious hits due to my recent SF purchases. Love the lights and I'm glad I discovered this thread, never thought of using a pelican case to store and transport my lights!


----------



## pipes

I picked up a couple 1020 micro cases for my batteries. Nice little cases.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Warning, not Pelican but hopefully still appreciated:

Well this thread sure did inspire me this weekend. I got tired of having a couple of drawers with flashlights and chargers and cells loosely rolling around so I went today and bought one of the aluminum cases from Harbor Freight for $20 (with 20% off coupon) and spent an hour or so organizing most of my stuff. I still have some odds and ends (cheap and/or tiny lights, NiMh chargers, crappy Li-Ion chargers, and a spotlight or two that are too big for the box), but here is my setup:








This case is obviously much cheaper than a Pelican case and I could certainly see moving to a Pelican in the future for REAL protection and water-proofness but for now this meets my need excellently for having the bulk of my stuff in one place and whenever I take an overnight road trip I can just slap the case in my car as opposed to loosely throwing some stuff in with my duffle bag.

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

*Re: Flashlight Hard Carry Case: Pelican Alternatives?*

I got one of the Harbor Freight ones today. It came with a full foam insert with little 1cmx1cm removable squares so I customized it for what I wanted. It also came with 4 dividers which I used on the left side of the case for some bulkier items. Here's my setup:









Warning, not Pelican but hopefully still appreciated:

I got tired of having a couple of drawers with flashlights and chargers and cells loosely rolling around so I got the case and spent about an hour organizing everything. I still have some odds and ends (cheap and/or tiny lights, NiMh chargers, crappy Li-Ion chargers, and a spotlight or two that are too big for the box) but this is the bulk of my stuff and will accompany me on overnight road trips as opposed to throwing some stuff loose into my duffel like I used to. 

The HF case is a terrific bargain in my opinion, a fantastic starter case at the _very _least.


----------



## richardcpf

The pelican 1060 holds 34x 18650s. You know, just in case you need to take 34x 18650s with you.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

richardcpf said:


> The pelican 1060 holds 34x 18650s. You know, just in case you need to take 34x 18650s with you.


I can't imagine NOT taking 34x18650s everywhere I go! 

All joking aside, I only even own 18 18650s, only 14 of which are quality cells and only 12 of those do I REALLY like haha. Maybe I need to up my battery game but it's enough to have the cells I really like in all of lights so maybe I need to up my flashlight game first, I have my eye on a TK75vn Killer Throw, although I really can't afford it right now...


----------



## blah9

ThirstyTurtle, that's a really cool setup! If I set up a case for my lights and batteries it will probably be from Harbor Freight as well. For now I just keep them all in my backpack and on my belt though which suits me fine. I'm really enjoying the way everyone stores their lights though!


----------



## kj2

kj2 said:


> I use B&W outdoor cases. They are perfect and about 30-40% cheaper than Peli here.


----------



## Cuso

This is where I keep mine:






Its a Plano Protector Series, got it at Walmart for $11. Comes with 2 layers of foam and one of the layers is "pick and pluck".


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Cuso said:


> This is where I keep mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Plano Protector Series, got it at Walmart for $11. Comes with 2 layers of foam and one of the layers is "pick and pluck".


Nice find! The walls look like awfully then plastic...is it flimsy? What section of the store was the case?


----------



## Cuso

In the back with the hunting stuff is. Yes the walls are thin, but for the money you can't go wrong. I have 3 of them, keep Rc stuff in the others.


----------



## will

Just curious - has anyone found a good foam rubber that does not turn to mush after a few years? I have a few power tools that I store in a steel case with a foam rubber lining. The foam has broken down and crumbles to the touch. I have some closed cell foam ( like they use in camera bags ) that seems to hold up. Also, some of bumpy foam seems to hold up.


----------



## Mmassey338

Try foambymail. They sell any size you want.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Mmassey338 said:


> Try foambymail. They sell any size you want.


Great tip! As often as I change lights (buying/selling/trading) I think I'll need some brand new foam to start over every 6 months or so haha.


----------



## will

Mmassey338 said:


> Try foambymail. They sell any size you want.



Thanks for the info.

I was more interested in type as opposed to a supplier. They list a neoprene based product, I wonder how long that will last. I have received a few items that were packed with a 'stiffer or harder' foam. That does not seem to be the same stuff as used in pillows or bedding. I am pretty sure there are different compounds used to make foam.


----------



## Mmassey338

You are both very welcome. Glad I could help. Much less $ than through Pelican. 
Mike


----------



## bound




----------



## pipes

All hail :bow:


----------



## bound




----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! Nice! oo:


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

ThirstyTurtle said:


>



Updated setup with my new toy! TK75vn Killer Throw Edition, XM-L2's de-domed and burned in: 3,100 otf lumens and 350k candela!!!


----------



## RedLED

DenBarrettSAR said:


> I usually pick a number of lights from the display cabinets when i go on Camping trips or travel and put them in a case.
> I used to keep them all in the cases, but it got hard to remember which case certain lights were in.
> Wait,wait,wait???Dude how many lights do you have? This is amazing, please tell us!!!


----------



## DenBarrettSAR

as of right now the number is likely over 250 including all the lights in the shop, truck, RV, etc.


----------



## coctailer




----------



## coctailer




----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Updated layout (with new lights):





Now housing my TK61vn V1 (600k+ candela) and my TN36vn Triple MK-R (8,500+ lumens). Candela Monster and Lumen Monster.


----------



## Str8stroke

Quick phone pic of one of my smaller Pelican set ups. All Titanium lights. Not the whole collection, but I need another case it seems.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Str8stroke said:


> Quick phone pic of one of my smaller Pelican set ups. All Titanium lights. Not the whole collection, but I need another case it seems.


DROOL


----------



## kj2

Str8stroke said:


>


Nice case 
Which case type is this?


----------



## Str8stroke

Thanks guys, the case is a Pelican 1170. I picked it up on sale locally. Perfect depth for lights. I need to pick up one more to finish off my Ti collection.


----------



## Nicrod

I've acquired a couple more Pelican cases. 
Bringing the total to 7. 

Here's a 1050 that holds 3 out 5 Mac's. 
And a 1030 that holds a single Oveready light.


----------



## jmoyat

This is my biggest case, 1550, with all the goodies ready for our upcoming California camping trip! 
From right to left: Deft-X 940kcd; K40Mvn; TK61vn, TK75vn, a bunch of Oveready Customs 6P and Sinner Triple/ lego SF with a McGizmo mule!


----------



## bound




----------



## jmoyat

Wait.. What!!! Oh WOW!!! Bound you have pushed the boundaries here!! Fantastic work! I absolutely love this, it is inspirational.. Thank you for posting your amazing set-up


----------



## bound

Jmayot said:


> Wait.. What!!! Oh WOW!!! Bound you have pushed the boundaries here!! Fantastic work! I absolutely love this, it is inspirational.. Thank you for posting your amazing set-up


I want to use these to express I love for the flashlights.
Brian


----------



## Dioni

Wow Bound!


----------



## msim

FYI Pelican 1020 fits 18 NCR18650GAs pretty well.


----------



## Toohotruk

Man, That's a LOT of energy right there! :wow:


----------



## Espionage Studio

That is an awesome 1020!


----------



## kj2

Ordered two 1200 cases for my Surefire, Elzetta and HDS lights.


----------



## magellan

msim said:


> FYI Pelican 1020 fits 18 NCR18650GAs pretty well.



Very cool. I'm going to order a 1020 myself since it fits 9 batteries so well.

just ordered one in yellow with a clear lid on eBay.


----------



## magellan

Mine just came today. It's perfect for 18 batteries double stacked.


----------



## liteboy

Brian, please enlighten us on how you did this! what brands and services, etc. thanks!




bound said:


>


----------



## Offgridled

https://s19.postimg.org/x3gu08cb7/20160619_134336.jpg


----------



## Offgridled

msim said:


> FYI Pelican 1020 fits 18 NCR18650GAs pretty well.



I must thank you also. Outstanding !!


----------



## mcbrat

ThirstyTurtle said:


> Updated setup with my new toy! TK75vn Killer Throw Edition, XM-L2's de-domed and burned in: 3,100 otf lumens and 350k candela!!!



what case is that? I like that system setup.....


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

mcbrat said:


> what case is that? I like that system setup.....


Case from Harbor Freight...it comes with the Styrofoam!


----------



## mcbrat

Thanks!


----------



## Ladd

Nice tip! Thanks!


----------



## MAD777

My 4 cases..


----------



## blah9

Looks good!


----------



## Beamhead

Just found an incredible deal on Members Mark Cases at Sam's Club item #483489, $19.98 each with pluck n pull foam, look at a Pelican 1450 which costs more and they seem extremely similar.


----------



## transultimate




----------



## Offgridled

Outstanding collection transultimate


----------



## Bdm82

Beamhead said:


> Just found an incredible deal on Members Mark Cases at Sam's Club item #483489, $19.98 each with pluck n pull foam, look at a Pelican 1450 which costs more and they seem extremely similar.


Found one at my local Sams this weekend. Just as you described; heck of a deal.

Edit:


----------



## liteboy

transultimate said:


>



Transillum, what case is that and how did you get cutouts so clean? My growing collection needs storage desperately!


----------



## MAD777

liteboy said:


> Transillum, what case is that and how did you get cutouts so clean? My growing collection needs storage desperately!


Zoom in close and you will see that type of foam is perforated. Each little square is about 3/8" x3/8". You simply pluck out the ones you want. 

I found this type not as stiff as I prefer for larger, heavier lights.


----------



## liteboy

MAD777 said:


> Zoom in close and you will see that type of foam is perforated. Each little square is about 3/8" x3/8". You simply pluck out the ones you want.
> 
> I found this type not as stiff as I prefer for larger, heavier lights.



Aah, I see ! Hard to focus at 5am! It sure makes for neat look tho. Band for small lights I guess it's ok. I agree not as sturdy for larger ones tho


----------



## transultimate

It's a pelican 1095 with pick and pluck foam.


----------



## transultimate

The largest light I have is the Tain 45C (second from bottom on right) and the foam holds it fine.


----------



## liteboy

transultimate said:


> The largest light I have is the Tain 45C (second from bottom on right) and the foam holds it fine.



Wow, I didn't even notice that masterpiece Tain light! Was so focused on the case haha. Congrats on that light, you have a enviable collection there.


----------



## Beamhead

Bdm82 said:


> Found one at my local Sams this weekend. Just as you described; heck of a deal.
> 
> Edit:



:thumbsup:


----------



## liteboy

Don't have it set up yet but my first case. Awesome quality, hefty, seemingly indestructible. I need to figure out how to cut the inserts since this one has solid foam, not the prescored type.


----------



## MAD777

liteboy said:


> Don't have it set up yet but my first case. Awesome quality, hefty, seemingly indestructible. I need to figure out how to cut the inserts since this one has solid foam, not the prescored type.
> View attachment 3672


Use a very thin slicing knife from your kitchen. The thinner & sharper the better. It should be at least 5" long.


----------



## liteboy

Not sure if I have the right knife. I see ppl using electric knives in YouTube


----------



## MAD777

liteboy said:


> Not sure if I have the right knife. I see ppl using electric knives in YouTube


Never tried electric, but I can see that working well. The opposing sawing motion could keep the foam from deflecting while cutting. 

It depends on how pretty you want it. The first ones I did were cut with a large, thick bladed pocket knife meant for camping. Not a delicate tool, but yet it worked just fine for holding the lights, even if the cuts were a little ragged.


----------



## ilksurfer




----------



## Offgridled

liteboy said:


> Not sure if I have the right knife. I see ppl using electric knives in YouTube


I use a heated Knife I bought at harbor freight for around 10 dollars. You just have to be careful because the foam will stick to your fingers when pulling it out and gloves make it difficult. You'll pick it up fast how to do it tho. I put blue tape over the entire foam then drew lines around my lights after I arranged how I wanted them. Then cut the blue tape with a utility Knife then used the heated tool to cut down to required depth then pushed it threw to size...
This was my first attempt so it can be done extremely clean with practice. With the pre-cut squares it's a little messy....
Small lights go on top of large lights. I'm going to buy another pelican case same size for all my Legos. I'll post more pics..




image posting


----------



## Beamhead

Nice work.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Beamhead said:


> Nice work.



Yep! Pretty impressive. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## Offgridled

Beamhead said:


> Nice work.


Thank you like said first attempt and had to get use to pre cut squares. Really keeps lights [email protected]


Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yep! Pretty impressive. [emoji106]
> 
> ~ Chance


Going to do more soon. Thx guys! Here is the tool I used. 19.99 at harbor freight. Heats up super fast. 



click image upload


----------



## Beamhead

So you cut the pluck n pull cubes in half or less like a hot knife through butter? 

I might have to get on of those.


----------



## Offgridled

Beamhead said:


> So you cut the pluck n pull cubes in half or less like a hot knife through butter?
> 
> I might have to get on of those.


Yes it needs to get real hot and doesn't take long to heat up. Secret is putting tape on top first then outline your lights and cut with utility blade/razor blade. Not to full depth just a guiding point so hot Knife follows outline. I only cut foam to depth I needed. I even went back and cleaned it up a bit after with the hot knife!! "Be careful foam will stick to you". I learned the hard way.. I guess took one for the team

"Cum omnibus cecidisti, concidisse simula"


----------



## Beamhead

:laughing: Corrected my "Red Green" reference?


----------



## Offgridled

Beamhead said:


> :laughing: Corrected my "Red Green" reference?


Now that's spot on) love it bro!!!


----------



## liteboy

OG good to see you stepping forward bravely. And thanks for sharing. Unfortunately, the case I got doesn't have the precut foam option. It's a solid piece. Reasons I've not foraged ahead: fear of making mistake, little time, not enough lights...


----------



## Offgridled

liteboy said:


> OG good to see you stepping forward bravely. And thanks for sharing. Unfortunately, the case I got doesn't have the precut foam option. It's a solid piece. Reasons I've not foraged ahead: fear of making mistake, little time, not enough lights...


Personally I think the solid piece of foam may be easier bro. I'll buy a piece and experiment with it I'm curious myself. I'll order some and give it a shot and let you know


----------



## Eric242

Best thing in my opinion is to ditch the regular foam and get closed cell foam instead. It is much easier to cut and you can cut it way more accurate. If you cut it slightly smaller than the light itself it will hold the light really tight, even if you hold the opened pelicase upside down. The closed cell foam adjusts to the light and keeps it´s form even if you remove the light. All my pelicans have closed cell foam now and I would never go back to regular foam (open cell foam).

Eric

Edit: Here is an older example:


----------



## MAD777

I much prefer solid foam instead of the pre-cut pluck foam. I order mine from JoAnns Fabrics. (2-1/2" thick, lime green is the only color). 

Eric is right, closed cell foam is sturdier. But I've never seen it thicker than 1/2".


----------



## 4Pro

3000k said:


> Solarforce P1 / P61
> 4x surefire CR123 & Battery Carrier
> Spyderco Pacific Salt
> Tweezers
> Maratac Peanut Lighter
> PA+ Water Tablets
> Razor Blade
> 12" Cable Ring
> ~12' 550 Paracord with Carabiner
> Pelican 1060


Very well played.


----------



## Hudson456

Eric242 said:


> Best thing in my opinion is to ditch the regular foam and get closed cell foam instead. It is much easier to cut and you can cut it way more accurate. If you cut it slightly smaller than the light itself it will hold the light really tight, even if you hold the opened pelicase upside down. The closed cell foam adjusts to the light and keeps it´s form even if you remove the light. All my pelicans have closed cell foam now and I would never go back to regular foam (open cell foam).
> 
> Eric
> 
> Edit: Here is an older example:








Just WOW. Yours??


----------



## Genna

I will also be grateful to the advice of Eric and look for closed cell foam


----------



## mcbrat

transultimate said:


>



looks like I need to get a 1095.....


----------



## Offgridled

Lego land



picture share


----------



## mcbrat

Started with the Bighorn branded case, but not quite big enough, so went with a 1095...


----------



## Str8stroke

now, fill her up!


----------



## mcbrat




----------



## Toohotruk

WOW!!! oo:oo:oo:


----------



## rbmcmjr

No pictures handy at the moment but after reading through here I thought I would recommend another foam alternative: Kaizen Foam (just search for that term and you will find plenty of links)

This is a closed-cell foam that is made of thin (1/8") layers laminated to a uniform thickness. I have used both 30mm and 57mm to organize my tool box but you can order Pelican Cases with this pre-installed if you so desire. Like the other closed-cell foam, trace and cut to your desired depth but then pull up only the portions you need. The bottom can look like a contour map of the shape you are tracing has multiple depths.

Rick


----------



## MM81

My setup:


----------



## MAD777

MM81, your cutouts are much neater than mine!


----------



## MM81

MAD777 said:


> MM81, your cutouts are much neater than mine!



Yeah, but this is pre-cut version...


----------



## Abbellan

I am obviously a Fenix Fan!I wanted the case to be "one stop shopping" depending on the activity. My duty light (Fenix TK22) resides on my duty belt. I rotate a few of these as back-ups. Usually the PD35 TAC


G]

IMG_1961 by Brad Thorne, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## magellan

Awesome case setups, guys!


----------



## cody12

My humble offering


----------



## cody12

H2Orower said:


> I've already posted these in the SF Collection thread, but since this is a specific Pelican Case thread, here I go again...
> 
> It's the Pelican Hardback 1090 Laptop case with the Pick'N'Pluck foam. It's working pretty good for me since I have mostly smaller E series lights.





cody12 said:


> My humble offering


----------



## Toohotruk

Humble?! Holy sh*t! Nice collection...I mean VERY nice collection! oo:


----------



## Romanko

Please, can anyone make some pictures of pelican with AA batteries or recommend which one to choose.


----------

